# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/24



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think the kid's will understand wtf he's talking about during his promo if he has one. Should be a decent show though, considering it's coming off the heels of OTL, I'm more interested on wether Batista is actually leaving or if the dirt sheets have predicted a bullshit 3rd PPV "last appearance" for batista.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm kinda sad tht there might be no Orton tonight and tht Batista might be leaving... but at least we'll get a new GM.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

It Should be a very good edition of Raw with so many questions that need answers.

New Gm ?
Orton Injured ?
Who's gonna be in the 4 Way ?
Whats next for Jericho & Miz ?
Is Batista Done ?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I fully expect the new GM announcement to be a let down.

Hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dug2356 said:


> It Should be a very good edition of Raw with so many questions that need answers.
> 
> New Gm ?
> Orton Injured ?
> ...


When you put it like that, it'll be a very interesting RAW!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Jon Lovitz is a random choice for a guest, ah well better than them Nascars boys.

Hoping for...
Ezekiel's return
New US Champion
Return of any ex-NXT rookie (goes for Smackdown too)
Goldust in a match
Washington, Regal, JBL, Rock as GM
VIRGIL

Over The Limit was a DISASTER, hopefully Raw is better.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Surely tonight will feature:

- Bret Hart is announced as the new RAW General Manager
- Bret Hart declares the United States Championship vacant (and perhaps puts it up for grabs in a tournament)
- Triple H returns (to make up for Orton's injury).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

RAW is Abe!!!


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking forward to tonights show. The US belt situation, the new GM and Orton's injury are all worth tuning in for to see what happens with them.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be interesting tonight what with the new GM being announced tonight, the U.S. Title situation being addressed hopefully, and more on Orton's injury, which I hope isn't serious. I'm also interested as to whether or not Over The Limit last night was Batista's last match in the WWE, we should find that out tonight and if Orton's injury is serious, maybe HHH will return tonight.

Overall, it could be a pretty good RAW, and I don't mind the guest host either.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

It is likley that something similar that happened to Orton last year will happen to Edge tonight with Triple H returning as Edge attempts to "call out" Orton. 

But I really am still hoping that Orton is not seriously hurt, maybe he could still be there tonight in some capacity?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No Orton sounds awful show to me.*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Angel Phantom said:


> RAW is Abe!!!


yes please


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Are they going to have qualification matches to decide the other 3 places in the fatal four way? Or are they just going to go right ahead and put Sheamus, (Edge?), and whoever else in??


----------



## Dwiggity (Jan 9, 2010)

Triple H was at Over the Limit last night. I saw him entering the arena. Bout ready to leave for Raw tonight. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

I am psyched about this GM thing tonight. Hoping not to be disappointed.

Raw Guest Host: Ladies and Gentleman... please welcome the new General Manager of Raw... 
(Dramatic Pause) 
IF YA SMELL... 

I know I'd mark.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Angel Phantom said:


> RAW is Abe!!!


I never thought of that, that would be incredible!!


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope that Abe Washington is the new RAW GM because RAW needs excitment and he is very entertaining.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Abe Washington still has a job in the WWE? Surprised he hasn't been future endeavored yet.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Abe Washington still has a job in the WWE? Surprised he hasn't been future endeavored yet.


heat magnet + funny + can talk = will have a job


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Exactly i think abe is great

should be an interesting raw to see where they head. I will be going to fatal 4 way. I am so pissed about Orton though, hope we get an update. hopefully even if he cant wrestle he can still be there and maybe be a ref at fatal 4 way. Also cant wait to see what batista will do reports say he isnt leaving yet! Also if Miz and Jericho tension builds maybe one of them turn face now that orton is gone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> heat magnet + funny + can talk = will have a job


Yet we haven't seen him since ECW. 

Don't be too suprised if Dibiase doesn't compete tonight, rumor is that he suffered a possible concussion against Truth last night. Of all things, it was an open hand slap that did it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking forward to RAW indeed.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Orton, Batista, HHH, and of course HBK are all out. This is the best chance for talent to prove themselves.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> heat magnet + funny + can talk = will have a job


Yea, didn't work so well for Estrada.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Estrada's a fucking legend.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Derek said:


> Yet we haven't seen him since ECW.
> 
> Don't be too suprised if Dibiase doesn't compete tonight, rumor is that he suffered a possible concussion against Truth last night. Of all things, it was an open hand slap that did it.


well he's in fcw doing color commentary and might i say he's freaking awesome at doing it. he has what a color commentary needs ... think quick off his feet.

he also adds in his signature 'aaha-HAAAAA' during matches whenever a heel gets the upperhand. freaking awesome!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Estrada's a fucking legend.


ArrrrrrrrrrrMANDooooooooooo ALeeeeeeeeeJANDRooooooooooooo ESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSStrAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Derek said:


> Yet we haven't seen him since ECW.
> 
> Don't be too suprised if Dibiase doesn't compete tonight, rumor is that he suffered a possible concussion against Truth last night. Of all things, it was an open hand slap that did it.


I can't believe that's what gave him a concussion. That is so pathetic that DiBiase got hurt from just a stiff slap. Really doesn't say much good about the guy as somebody who wrestles on a wrestling show where guys are suppose to be tough. I noticed last night the shots were a little stiff and you could tell DiBiase didn't know what to do, what he should of done was fight back but instead he got a little mad and both men started botching at the end of the match which felt odd.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I can't believe that's what gave him a concussion. That is so pathetic that DiBiase got hurt from just a stiff slap. Really doesn't say much good about the guy as somebody who wrestles on a wrestling show where guys are suppose to be tough. I noticed last night the shots were a little stiff and you could tell DiBiase didn't know what to do, what he should of done was fight back but instead he got a little mad and both men started botching at the end of the match which felt odd.


did the slap hit him in the temple??

because if you hit the temple it's very easy to injure someone. of course you have to hit it in the sweet spot.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, Estrada was fucking amazing.

I'm interested for tonight. It'll be intriguing to see how they fill in the gaps regarding Orton and Batista, whether Hunter returns to plug the void, who is the new GM, proving we are not swerved, whether the Guest Hosts are done tonight or in the near future, and of course, the United States Title. Also eager to see where Jericho/Miz go. I'd love to see them become the modern day Power Trip and compete at a Main Event level. However, the tag division has been weakened a lot further by the release of Carlito so maybe they'll stick around.

Thinking about it, the WWE would be wise to maybe call up a couple of teams from FCW, or at least one. I could see The Rotundo's coming up soon. It's a bit soon but there really are not many oher options.

On a sidenote, I know much was made of it last week, but I just wonder, now the angle has begun, whether Dragon will appear now a PPV has passed and there's a road to the next one. If the angle is to advance, it'd be good for it to play out on another show rather than NXT, if not only for the continued presence and exposure of Dragon on the main show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> did the slap hit him in the temple??
> 
> because if you hit the temple it's very easy to injure someone. of course you have to hit it in the sweet spot.


I'm really not sure, to me it just looked like a regular slap. I guess if had to take a guess R Truth hit him in the cheek but it could have been a slap to the head. To me the slaps were pretty hard but a open hand slap injuring somebody is just pathetic if that's what did him in.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Orton gets injured doing a taunt, Dibiase gets injured from a slap...God damn 2nd/3rd generation superstars are weak.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Armando Estrada is unbelievable.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish people would stop saying Orton's lead-in to the RKO was the sole reason for the injury.

It was not and the guy has a history of injuries resulting to a LEGIT shoulder condition.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> I wish people would stop saying Orton's lead-in to the RKO was the sole reason for the injury.
> 
> It was not and the guy has a history of injuries resulting to a LEGIT shoulder condition.


We all know he has that shoulder condition and that's why he doesn't wanna take as much bumps. The thing though is he's been wrestling perfectly fine for over a year now all be it he's a little boring in the ring. It was up until that point where he started slamming his fists on the mat that he got injured. I don't see why that's so stupid to think. I understand some people might not know about his past shoulder injury or his shoulder condition but those people at least are getting a good laugh out of all of this. It is kinda funny when you think about it that he got injured from punching the mat hard in a "psychotic rage".


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> We all know he has that shoulder condition and that's why he doesn't wanna take as much bumps. The thing though is he's been wrestling perfectly fine for over a year now all be it he's a little boring in the ring. It was up until that point where he started slamming his fists on the mat that he got injured. I don't see why that's so stupid to think. I understand some people might not know about his past shoulder injury or his shoulder condition but those people at least are getting a good laugh out of all of this. It is kinda funny when you think about it that he got injured from punching the mat hard in a "psychotic rage".


He got injured during a house show match on Saturday and during the match itself against Edge, before the lead-in to the RKO. Doing that just set it completley out of place. As stupid as it looked, it's easy to do if that area is already weak, and then weakened further by disruption through injury.

I have similiar problems with my hips and knees that have required many surgeries over the years. You'd be surprised how easy it is to do this sort of thing, let alone in the sort of business like professional wrestling.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

-saves a spot-


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like we get to see the HHH/Edge program a little early.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm interested as to who will be challenging Cena for the title at Fatal Four Way. Obviously Sheamus but I don't know who else. Edge would be a decent guess but I don't know what they will do for the 4th guy. 

I really hope they have some qualifying matches or something and just don't name 3 challengers right on the spot.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go


----------



## 5 Moves of Doom (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you ready for Monday night Cena?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Uhh what a shitty PPV that was_


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And it begins. I guess we're starting off with Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man he got some air on that attitude adjustment


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Let's see how this goes tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

they showed alot of video in that recap. usually just like black and white pictures


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Uhh what a shitty PPV that was_


It wasn't bad, it's was alright at best.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow. That car bit really was embarrassing. And a little bit strange.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

with that kick Sheamus is now the new golden boy


sorry..the IWC golden boy


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is Batista usually not on the opening video?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Didn't even realise this last night, so instead of Batista struggling to get off Cena's shoulders, he just said I Quit?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh what!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmmmm. Interesting start already.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BATISTA!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Batitsta?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole here and I just got my head kicked in..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how fake is that limp


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Batista is still here! Let the heel Tista bash everyone.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So much for him bein done last night


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else switching between RAW and 24?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Over The Limit-


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

no over the limit was bad
Any PPV when they make all heels job out like that is just bad.
At least Batista still gets to be around
Sad about more horrible Cole and King Commentary


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The animal looks a little hurt .


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Still pimpin'.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, so I guess he isn't leaving???
How could you lose 3 ppv's in a row and still have any dignity left. 
Maybe he'll say he is done or something.

King, I think you've seen more brutal matches, if I must say so myself.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Batista still looks angry.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

is big dave quitting?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are taking it over the top with this shit.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Batista supporting those kickass shades. DON'T GO 'TISTA!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> with that kick Sheamus is now the new golden boy
> 
> 
> sorry..the IWC golden boy


Sheamus will have to earn my respect first before he becomes the IWC golden buy.

I hope this is the last time we hear Batista's music.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The way Batista leaned on the refs head. :lmao


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

hahaha yesssss


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

King is still an incoherent bastard. Half the time he doesn't make sense.

At least Batista sells long term wounds. Cena will be walking around normal as if nothing happened.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at the whiteboard sign


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL! Spotlight in a wheelchair


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL "get outta my spotlight"


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Wait why did he walk down the ramp just to get in a wheelchair in the ring?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never cared for Batista until this heel turn. :lmao
Awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Batista being carried by two referees. 

Guess he is not walking alone after all.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Flair vs Batista. Wheelchair on a Pole match, book it Russo!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They couldn't have just wheeled him down in the wheelchair? Would have saved like 4 minutes of time.

I'm really interested to see where he goes with this promo.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I never realised how much Batista spits when he talks.

Yikes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, that make-up is worse than when Rocky had to put on 
fake bruises for commercials in Rocky II


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Batista has a black eye???
What happened lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

two words the would never come out of Dave's mouth..NO more women...oh wait that's 3 words..never mind


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue their asses Big Dave!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> I never realised how much Batista spits when he talks.
> 
> Yikes.


lolz just realized that


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave is the fucking man.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I've never cared for Batista until this heel turn. :lmao
> Awesome.


Yea he owns as a heel. I can't believe people has been hating on him as a heel. Morons.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't support Cena. Don't file a suit against me lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FUCK I CANT AFFORD TO GET SUED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So is there wrestling promotion for the physically and mentally handicapped? Batista can tag with Eugene.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This promo is cutting the balls off of Batista.

I think he gets "fired" tonight.

Suing the fans? Yeah?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Batista is such an awesome heel.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL at bastia


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Batista wanting to sue WWE fans!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

David Bautista is win.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Who's John Lena?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

john lena...I mean cena lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Batista being carried by two referees.
> 
> Guess he is not walking alone after all.


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAH!!!!

Sorry, someone had to say it.

I just tuned in, WTF is up with Batista in Vickie Guerrero mode?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Pretty much sums up the whole feud, "Duct Tape and Getting Thrown Off Cars"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Batista is just too awesome. MONEY TITLES BITCHES!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

batista
John Lena
alright the spotlight has spoken


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> Batista has a black eye???
> What happened lol


More like pink eye, Cena farted bare-ass on his pillow.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

John Lena.....


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ahh. His injuries are keeping him out? 

Cena v Batista 5 at Wrestlemania 27?


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

new general manager?
bret hart! hahaha


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

BRET!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bret Hart?

I can only remember one promo I've ever liked by the guy.

This has all the makings of fail.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Bret hart G.M


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait? I thought Vickie was the GM?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

HOLY SHIIIIIT


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yea he owns as a heel. I can't believe people has been hating on him as a heel. Morons.


This moron never saw anything in this bag of muscles. Face or heel.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BRET HART IS GM!! I KNEW IT!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

HOLY FUCK BRET IS THE GENERAL MANAGER!! MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes yes looks like Bret is going to be around for a long time now... hells yeah son!!!


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

YEEESSS!!!!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

YES LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HITMAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Anyone else wishing he was about to finish that off with "Jim Ross?" ((


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Oh Hellz Yess_


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Wow. Fail.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

THE HITMAN IS THE NEW GM!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bret Hart ... GM? 

Hmm.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God damnit. Go away Bret


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow what the fuck! 

The means good things for the Miz!

Wheres the title though


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow....Hitman is the new GM? Everyone saw that one coming I guess. He definitely didn't look like he wanted to go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The GM is also the U.S. champ. Make him drop the title ASAP


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Bret Hart is probably going to drop the title now because he is the General Manager.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...o...i am so suprised...i cant contain myself


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, this wasn't that surprising. Still cool.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bret Hart


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Champions leaving their title belts behind is still a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why the fuck doesn't he retire already??


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Woot Marking out


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure which has me more excited. Bret Hart being the GM or the fact that Bret Hart isn't wearing jean shorts.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

OK
Bret just stop
I dont buy it anymore


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I knew it.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bret Hart ? i was expecting someone better.

and lol @ Cole/Lawlers lackluster reaction.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Bret Hart vs Batista. Cripple vs Cripple match!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Brett....Heart...


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one who is pissed to see more Hart....


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HART!!!!!! Hopefully he's GM for a while.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Where's his US Title belt?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Bret Hart? Interesting.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

bme said:


> Bret Hart ? i was expecting someone better.
> 
> and lol @ Cole/Lawlers lackluster reaction.


It's moments like that that I wish JR was still there. He knows how to call stuff like that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

uhhhh wat


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO @ booking the kayfabe hurt Batista against the actually hurt Orton.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

CRIPPLE FIGHT


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Huh? Orton v Batista?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cripple fight!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Orton?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bret knows a thing or two about being in a wheelchair, Batista.

I guess Orton isn't hurt.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Where's his US Title belt?


This.

Orton v Batista? Interesting.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why the fuck doesn't he retire already??


Ok, I have to give you props for your avatar!
I haven't been able to stop listening to that album since it came out!

And I thought Bret was staying for like 4 months.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ring Mat def. Orton by DQ.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

"What's your malfunction!?" Hahah!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Big Dave and Orton in a match, only they play on the most recent addition of Smackdown vs. Raw


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

So, that's how they get Orton through the injury.

And Batista quits. No surprise there.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Orton has qualified? What?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm going to imagine they'll mention the US title later?

LMAO at Batista.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, so Orton can cut promos going into Fatal 4 Way and he's got time to heal up.

Actually makes sense. Well done.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Batista spitting all over that mic hahaha


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope fatal four way is good because I'm going.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I am more than excited about BH being GM.

WTH is up with the sound going out?

LMAO @fan in front row with "cats" sign


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Do it Batista, I dare you.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bye Batista.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know who's funnier in a wheelchair, Batista or Ric Flair!!!

:lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Batista is gold_


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

KING KONG AINT GOT SHIT ON ME!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Panther said:


> This moron never saw anything in this bag of muscles. Face or heel.


Yea but you don't really count.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i guess batista is really leaving


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This sucks.
I'm actually going to miss him. =(


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm really going to miss heel Batista


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I wonder how many Divas Dave will take with him to help his healing process


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

DON'T QUIT BATISTA!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn.. goodbye batista


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Batista is done I guess
I guess they had to make him look bad then


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Leave the memories alone Batista.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

later batista


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Go ahead Batista. We can have someone better take your ME spot.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

BATISTA QUIT! YES!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

And there goes one of the finer heels in the business right now.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So no Batista, Orton, or Triple H. We really are in a new era.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh shit WWE is gonna go out of business now.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sigh. Batista owns right now.


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

I have never loved Batista more in my life right now. <3

I'm glad they are still continueing with Orton.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So long Dave.

We'll miss you.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lmfao, "all of you will be so bored!"

NOOOOOO.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bret Hart knows a little something about injuries.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZe6LvqQaVk#t=0m55s


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone hear the "Na Na Na Nah, Goodbye" Chants?

Is Christian in the stands?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i love this crowd


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kiss my ass???? lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

batista is so awesome...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Best. Sendoff. Ever. :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So Orton isn't injured after all?? Just a stinger?



Human Nature said:


> Ok, I have to give you props for your avatar!
> I haven't been able to stop listening to that album since it came out!
> 
> And I thought Bret was staying for like 4 months.


She is so good. Janelle Monae is the best R&B singer is a long time. Favorite songs on there are Oh, Maker and Locked Inside.

Edit: I though Bret was staying til Wrestlemania. Oh well.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL "lets hear it for *Batista*"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Even the ring announcer pity's him! LMAO!


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

So the Batista to TNA rumors ARE true.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WHAT IS YOUR MALFUNCTION? lmao.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Let's hear it for BAAATISTA."


Damn lol.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It is amazing what the quality of your announcers can do to a segment. Amazing and depressing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well...I guess Orton will be fine by the PPV.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I really hope this isn't his official goodbye


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

looks like the show will be cancelled in one week


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mike Hauncho said:


> So the Batista to TNA rumors ARE true.


nah, I think he'll be back.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

So a dirtsheet actually had something right for a change


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

You brought me some really good moments. 
I marked like crazy when Y2J robbed the WHC from you on Raw.
And you never really hogged the title at all despite what people say.
I don't think he's ever had a lengthy reign.
Goodbye Batista!



Mike Hauncho said:


> So the Batista to TNA rumors ARE true.


Uh no. The Batista leaving WWE rumors are true. Has nothing to do with TNA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugh, right when he was getting really good.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Leave the memories alone Batista.







Had to be done.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank god that blowhard is gone. He can't even talk without spitting


----------



## Got Styles? (Mar 31, 2005)

I just don't think Bret Hart can play the gm role, just doesn't fit that role IMO, but hey we'll let it play out and see how it goes...Glad to see Batista gone, just hope he doesn't show up in TNA or another wrestling ring again...Maybe Khali and Cena will follow him though its unlikely


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

nocturnalg said:


> You brought me some really good moments.
> I marked like crazy when Y2J robbed the WHC from you on Raw.
> And you never really hogged the title at all despite what people say.
> *I don't think he's ever had a lengthy reign.*
> Goodbye Batista!




282 days isn't lengthy?


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss him already


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> You brought me some really good moments.
> I marked like crazy when Y2J robbed the WHC from you on Raw.
> And you never really hogged the title at all despite what people say.
> I don't think he's ever had a lengthy reign.
> ...


uhhhhh 2005?? He was champ from Mania 21 to January 2006


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

meh looks like the US title just got retired
sad


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Mike Hauncho said:


> So the Batista to TNA rumors ARE true.


I wanna hear the "Batista to retirement home" rumors to be true.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Had to be done.





That song will be the theme song to departing wrestlers for decades to come.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Thank god that blowhard is gone. He can't even talk without spitting


lol i know, he was even starting to sound like scott steiner..


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bret as GM gets my approval!


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

I haven't been watching WWE that much for a while, just occasionally, but can someone tell me when did the "I quit" match stand only for the match itself and not for the whole company?


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Well now with Bret has-been Hart pulling strings on Raw i guess we're going to see hart dynasty main eventing and never losing those tag titles now.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> lol i know, he was even starting to sound like scott steiner..


You say that like it's a bad thing! Steiner is awesome.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Whoaaaaa ... I just walked in. So basically Batista quit (quelle surprise) and now Bret is the GM???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone else feel the ratings skyrocket just now?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Here comes the ratings...


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This sucks balls. Batista was getting over as a great heel. Oh well! See you in TNA Batista.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

JerseyScottie said:


> Well now with Bret has-been Hart pulling strings on Raw i guess we're going to see hart dynasty main eventing and never losing those tag titles now.


This is good but I dont wanna watch him botch on the mic anymore


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time for Henry to job.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

well u know who ever comes out next is going to the ppv


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF is he so happy about?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm going to miss Batista attacking Mark Henry from behind.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh hey, Mark Henry. I already know who's winning this match.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I bet Mark Henry is pleased Batista is gone.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I wonder who's going over here.... *ponders*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Whoever faces Henry will win.

And that man is Shemaus.

It's a shameful thing...LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I got money on Henry.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> She is so good. Janelle Monae is the best R&B singer is a long time. Favorite songs on there are Oh, Maker and Locked Inside.


Yes, she is amazing. 
She reminds me that there are still talented artists out there. 
And yeah, those are some great songs. 
I love how the album just flows together. 
And it's such a variety!

Ok, I could talk about her forever. 


Why have this match??
This one is way too obvious.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I bet Mark Henry is pleased Batista is gone.





Buzz Aldrin isn't.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fella

If Mark Henry wins I will be shocked


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Any news on the US title, btw?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

like we dont know the chosen one is gonna beat mark henry


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Squash match coming up


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

IT'S SHAMEFUL THING LOBSTER HEAD.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 282 days isn't lengthy?


Hey I only have a 3 week memory span
:side:















You're right +1


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

could u make it any more obvious WWE?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope Sheamus wins at F4W. Looks like Orton's injury isn't as bad as he will perform at Fatal Four Way next month


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sheamus for the win fellas


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I wanna see Pale Justice!


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

tuwind said:


> Oh hey, Mark Henry. I already know who's winning this match.


Yup, not even worth watching. Has he ever won? Pure jobber.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Somebody's gonna get their body harmed.
Somebody's gonna eat some Lucky Charms.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd mark if Cena costs Sheamus the match and Henry gets in the title match.

I dunno why, but it could mean Henry = BUYRATES.

Jokes aside, Sheamus v Orton v Edge v Cena is looking likely.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mark to job.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why do people think if someone quits WWE, they are suddenly going straight to TNA?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Tough match to call this one...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

jmahon316 said:


> I haven't been watching WWE that much for a while, just occasionally, but can someone tell me when did the "I quit" match stand only for the match itself and not for the whole company?


It was for the match yesterday, but now he "quit" from the company.

OK Lobster Head just kick Mark in the head and get back to backstage.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

UGH, why does the WWE *INSIST* on shoving Sheamus down our throats???


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Batista to TNA rumors already happening. Shame he left the WWE


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Mark Henry to job again


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I got money on Henry.





Dude, I'd book against that bet with everything I can muster up.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO @ that Sheamus The McNugget Warrior sign directly in the center of the crowd.

Side note - Why does the audio keep cutting out? Is someone swearing consistently throughout the show or something? :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What's with the WWE cutting wrestler's entrance theme's short? Jericho, MVP and Sheamus for example.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> Why do people think if someone quits WWE, they are suddenly going straight to TNA?


Because they do.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Any news on the US title, btw?


It was retired ya know
No mention of it just like the European title


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Mark can no longer be called world strongest man


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Change Tyrone to USA and you have how I feel about the sound cutting out.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Michael Cole: 'Sheamus, the man who took out Triple H for who knows HOW long...'

Yeah, Triple H is returning tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> LMFAO @ that Sheamus The McNugget Warrior sign directly in the center of the crowd.
> 
> Side note - *Why does the audio keep cutting out?* Is someone swearing consistently throughout the show or something? :lmao





No idea, it has happened to me like 5 times so far.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> UGH, why does the WWE *INSIST* on shoving Sheamus down our throats???


They aren't really forcing him down our throats anymore.

A lot of people here have actually accepted him as a main event talent.

Now, they're just giving him a steady push to establish him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah Heeltista...I shall miss thee. And Bret Hart as GM = US Title = ?

Edit: yeah, my audio's cutting out too. It doesn't seem to be just USA though because this was happening with the last show I was watching before I tuned to Raw.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Why do people think if someone quits WWE, they are suddenly going straight to TNA?


Uhhh cause the rumors of it happening have been circulating for months now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"When was the last time you have seen Mark Henry struggle like this?"


Uh, like last week Cole.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Whens the last time you've seen Mark Henry struggle like this? How about when Batista put him in his submission the other week? >_>


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think Orton will make it. I think he'll be here tonight and cost Edge his qualifing match, and before F4W, Edge will 'take him out' and take his place. Similar to that what he did to Kofi last year before the EC match.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

"When is the last time we've seen Mark Henry struggle like this?"

Please tell me that's a rhetorical fucking question.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

owned!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HENRY'S SHOULDER WAS CLEARLY NOT DOWN! SCREWJOB!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Yeah!!! Oi Oi!!!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Batista has his eyes on Chelsea.

Batista vs. Desmond Wolfe feud coming soon.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Hoping Bret announces some sort of tournament to crown a new US Champion.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Kind of obvious Edge will qualify next. Cena vs. Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Edge would be a great WWE Championship match.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> "When is the last time we've seen Mark Henry struggle like this?"
> 
> Please tell me that's a rhetorical fucking question.


I know, right? He struggled pretty hard with those kool-aid packets last night .... they weren't perforated!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Batista will go to TNA i'm sure of this. Sucks though he was over as a heel in the "E"


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Pump Kick = New Sweet Chin Music


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Edge will be the last spot.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh what a crock of shit US title wise ...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

DO NOT GIVE TRUTH THE TITLE


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

THE US TITLE LIVES!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Miz will take back the US title tonight.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They couldn't have chosen Evan??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe Truth is in the US title match. That's awful.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

R-truth will be the new champion.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> HENRY'S SHOULDER WAS CLEARLY NOT DOWN! SCREWJOB!


Can his shoulders even touch the ground?

And great ... Truth vs Miz. Where is Danielson?! I need him on my television right now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Well. Anticlimactic way to deal with the US title.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

US title isn't retired. Title match is tongiht.

Miz better win it and not The Truth of Darkness.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Glad they aren't retiring the US title.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Batista will go to TNA i'm sure of this. Sucks though he was over as a heel in the "E"


TNA doesn't have enough money to even begin to pay for Batista's steroids.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, ok......
So I'm guessing Miz is getting his title back, so him and Bryan Danielson can have a rivalry. 
Or are they just not going there anymore?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Batista will go to TNA i'm sure of this. Sucks though he was over as a heel in the "E"


what makes you so sure of this? Can they even afford him?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Truth vs Miz for the US Championship... Miz to regain and eventually lose it to Danielson?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Hope to God The Miz wins BACK The United States Championship. What was the point in even putting it on Bret? Lol.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> Edge will be the last spot.


Or Wade Barrett/Daniel Bryan.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz/Truth 

was Truth put in the match cause of his win last night ?

Truth to win and finally get some gold


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

Rumors of the U.S. title's demise have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

R-Truth is going to win the the US title tonight.

Daniel Bryan will screw Miz out of the win here.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

iMac said:


> Hoping Bret announces some sort of tournament to crown a new US Champion.


I think my idea was better.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Really hope the Miz doesn't get the title back tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL damn, Hogan isn't even good enough for WWE Classics anymore.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Miz to get his U.S. title back...or do they give The Truth a singles run, all I have to say is, what's up what's up


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If Truth wins the title, I think I'm going to shut off my tv and go to bed early. No redeeming that...


----------



## Got Styles? (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Truth vs. Miz for US title...what was the purpose of having Miz lose it if he's going to win it a week later? IMO if he lost it last week he shouldn't be in the title match just my opinion. Bret Hart beat him last week and now that he's GM he gives him a shot at the title after over a month of bad mouthing? Just doesn't add up, how quickly the creative team forgets...


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

R-Truth and the Miz, huh? Finally, some new midcarders...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

R-Truth winning the title would be awful. Give it back to the Miz so he can hold onto until Danielson is ready for it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

People seriously underestimate the money behind TNA. Financial backing is not their problem.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hart never even officially gave it up. And why not a 4 man tournament as with the IC title? This is confusing.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Miz to win with either Virgil or Ted interferin against Truth ? Given


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Truth is gonna win this one. :/


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Got Styles? said:


> R-Truth vs. Miz for US title...what was the purpose of having Miz lose it if he's going to win it a week later? IMO if he lost it last week he shouldn't be in the title match just my opinion. Bret Hart beat him last week and now that he's GM he gives him a shot at the title after over a month of bad mouthing? Just doesn't add up, how quickly the creative team forgets...


What the fuck? Have you ever heard of a *rematch clause*. He is entitled to a rematch, this is nothing new....how quickly you forget.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got in, what have I missed so far?


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

iMac said:


> I think my idea was better.


I feel the same way.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Where this rumours about the US title being retired came from ?

BTW spanish announcers said that US Title has been declared vacant when they announced the match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Panther said:


> Hart never even officially gave it up. And why not a 4 man tournament as with the IC title? This is confusing.


Or, you know, at least a segment of Bret deciding to put the title up for grabs. Instead of just out of the blue.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

RAW hasn't even come back on my TV yet...how do u guys know this...and I live in Connecticut!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Hope to God The Miz wins BACK The United States Championship. What was the point in even putting it on Bret? Lol.


Because they were in Toronto?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Got Styles? said:


> R-Truth vs. Miz for US title...what was the purpose of having Miz lose it if he's going to win it a week later? IMO if he lost it last week he shouldn't be in the title match just my opinion. Bret Hart beat him last week and now that he's GM he gives him a shot at the title after over a month of bad mouthing? Just doesn't add up, how quickly the creative team forgets...


Miz gets an automatic rematch since he's the former champion.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Got Styles? said:


> R-Truth vs. Miz for US title...what was the purpose of having Miz lose it if he's going to win it a week later? IMO if he lost it last week he shouldn't be in the title match just my opinion. Bret Hart beat him last week and now that he's GM he gives him a shot at the title after over a month of bad mouthing? Just doesn't add up, how quickly the creative team forgets...


It's not that ridiculous. I mean Bret is a face and not giving the former champ a shot at the belt again doesn't really strike me as something Bret would do.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth is gonna win the us title.. guess he deserves it simply off of his crowd reactions.. I say this because i just dont see them giving the title back to miz after losing it to bret last week.. really would be pointless


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Just got in, what have I missed so far?


batista quit, tournament announce for fatal 4 way: so far cena, Orton, sheamus are in and bret is the new gm.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow. Anyone else see that Money in the Bank commercial with the salsa music? What. The. Fuck.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Q: Will John Morrison even be featured tonight?

I miss him on Smackdown!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Just got in, what have I missed so far?


Bret is the new GM. Batista quit. Randy beat Batista by DQ to get into Fatal Four Way. Sheamus beat Mark Henry for the third spot in Fatal Four Way. And just now they announced Miz vs Truth for the vacant US Title.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Billy Kidman said:


> Because they were in Toronto?


That's not even a good enough reason to take it off Miz to put it on Bret, just to take it off again, but whatever.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

i hate these quest host


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

A talent contest? Didn't the Osbournes do that too???


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

so all of this is to make ted champion?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

R-Truth is probably gonna win, and he deserves it because other than Cena, he's the most over face on Raw.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

So Batista finally becomes entertaining and then he leaves the company?

Once again the WWE universe is in balance...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Why have more guest hosts when there's a GM now? Did they forget about dumping the guest host idea?

Maryse can give me a happy ending any time.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Time to fap_


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good sweet ..something something..


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Maryse showing cleavage like that.........
WOW


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

how i hate silocon breasts


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The who and the what and where Pinch?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jon Lovitz has a natural comedic cadence. I do not even care what the material is, he is awesome.

Seducing Maryse in French = godly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Guest host segments are normally the downfall of the show.:sad:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> That's not even a good enough reason to take it off Miz to put it on Bret, just to take it off again, but whatever.


Yeah Bret's not even from Toronto


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovitz should win the WWE Championship. I'd dig it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not finding this guy funny at all.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

John Lovitz? Really?

They're really scraping the bottom of the barrel for guest hosts now. *facepalm*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He just told Maryse his cock size.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> Just got in, what have I missed so far?


- Big dave was on a wheelchair "injured" because of last night's match.

- Bret Hart is the new GM.

- Batista was scheduled for a "match" aganist orton for a Fatal 4 Way 
spot but lost by "forfeit" (refused to wrestle because of injuries).

- Sheamus defeated The world's Strongest Kool-Aid Jar for another spot.

- Truth vs Miz for the US Title later tonight.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn Maryse is fine


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

your not the rock jericho


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

There's a lot of Canadian in that room.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Amen Jericho. Amen.


Edge vs Jericho on the way.


Edit: Wow Edge vs Jericho vs Cena? Wtf.

Expecting Edge to win.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's the start of the new Heart Foundation


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho Edge?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG!

Y2J, The Hitman & Edge on my TV Screen.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

woah big triple threat tonight.. they tryna get the ratings up haha


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why is Cena in this match?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

so many canadians


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why couldn't Edge and Jericho just fight


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Canadian on Canadian violence!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MMM Canadians


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What happened to Taker taking a break like usual?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Taker's gonna be at SD, eh? Hide the All American Americans!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Philly/Chicago.

Flyers are gonna get their fucking head kicked in.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> so many canadians


It's awesome, isn't it?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Philly/Chicago.
> 
> Flyers are gonna get their fucking head kicked in.


I'm predicting a sweep.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> What happened to Taker taking a break like usual?


If this really IS his last season on the WWE before retiring, then my guess is that he wants to be on as much as he can before he hangs up the tights, coat and hat.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

the commercial's sound just cut off too wtf


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmm, Taker's already returning? I hope to god that means he's fully healed... or at least more healed than he was during his last return.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Splice...where we put a sharks brain into a robot body


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> What happened to Taker taking a break like usual?


except for his match apperances on RAW against Swagger & Edge, he did take a break.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

killacamt said:


> why couldn't Edge and Jericho just fight


2 heels would kill the crowd, that's what usually happens. Mind you, if I were running Raw I'd be very careful with Cena right now due to all the injuries.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

lic05 said:


> - Big dave was on a wheelchair "injured" because of last night's match.
> 
> - Bret Hart is the new GM.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you missed the part where Batista quit the company.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

What's this about Taker? Is that an ad in the US?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Philly/Chicago.
> 
> Flyers are gonna get their fucking head kicked in.


Pretty much. They don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Philly/Chicago.
> 
> Flyers are gonna get their fucking head kicked in.


So true!!!

Toews and Kane FTW!!!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

TV advert on Sky Sports in the UK - Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson' is, the Tooth Fairy...

Awful.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

In the future, why don't they just show all Diva matches as pictures only?

That way, we get all of the benefits with none of the downside.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Those flash points are really stupid. Just show a short clip.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmmm, so yeah, Cena is totally winning, and then they'll probably put in Triple H as the last man for the fatal four way match.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Maryse overload, mmmmm_


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

piss break


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got in...

Can anybody fill me in on the important things I missed in the first 40 minutes?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Just like Hockey, the best player or in this case Wrestlers in the WWE are Canadian. Lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Damn, Gail Kim looks incredible tonight.

Please let her go over.

I know she'll probably get pinned by Maryse. But PLEASE, let her go over.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Did Eve's boobs get bigger?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmmm alicia


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Woohoo Gail Kim!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> In the future, why don't they just show all Diva matches as pictures only?
> 
> That way, we get all of the benefits with none of the downside.


The way diva matches are today, I totally agree. In fact, way have matches at all


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I suddenly have a taste for sweet and sour pork


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eve's music is terrible.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


>


Odds that at some point tonight it's the Bella Twins stood either side of him?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

God Damn Gail looks fine. Jeez.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn, no Orton...no Batista...this sucks!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Cena wins, I think they'll have Edge and Jericho vs Hart Dynasty at FFW.


----------



## Ghana West Africa (May 25, 2010)

Maryse's boobs ftw


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Muta said:


> Just got in...
> 
> Can anybody fill me in on the important things I missed in the first 40 minutes?


Batista quit WWE.
Bret Hart is the new GM.
Fatal Four-way title match: Cena vs. Orton vs. Sheamus vs. ??? (winner of Edge/Cena/Jericho tonight unless Cena wins).
U.S. Title match later: R-Truth vs. The Miz.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Muta said:


> Just got in...
> 
> Can anybody fill me in on the important things I missed in the first 40 minutes?


Batista Quit. Hitman is the new GM. Orton and Sheamus are qualified for F4W. Triple Threat Qualifying match tonight (Edge vs. Cena vs. Y2J) & United States Championship Match R-Truth vs. The Miz


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Please no drop kicks from Eve.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Muta said:


> Just got in...
> 
> Can anybody fill me in on the important things I missed in the first 40 minutes?


Big Dave quit...

Maryse has fantastic cleavage


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I know the heel/heel thing, but I still don't get why Cena is in a qualifying match while being the champion? what happens if he wins? Triple Threat? Will he dress Darren Young as him and give him a spot? sorry it's ilogical even by WWE booking standarts.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey!

They mentioned that Gail was a 2-time champion! Thank you for at least acknowledging her accolades.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW this commentary is horrible they didn't even call the hurricanrana. Sad


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

All the diva's have shitty music other than Maryse. I hate Eve's theme.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

trm301433 said:


> piss break


Kool break.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Maryse's boots.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Muta said:


> Just got in...
> 
> Can anybody fill me in on the important things I missed in the first 40 minutes?


Hart was the named new GM......told Batista if he didn't fight Orton for F4Way qualifier he wouldn't be able to face Cena.......Batista quit.....Orton and Sheamus qualified so far


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Damn, no Orton...no Batista...this sucks!


and no edge and jericho at the ppv no way taht supercena lost


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Another botched spot but it isn't Alicia's fault. Yeah right. :no:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have posted four pictures in this thread so far and each time got positive rep. Maybe I should quit while I am ahead.

You know, I would make a bigger fuss of how much Gail Kim does not interest me, but the women's division is not even worth caring all that much about anymore.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Holy shit, is there something wrong with my tv or did Eve actually got a reaction?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm glad I went to pee right before they came back from commercial, so now I'm forced to watch the piss break. Also, ftr, I was at OTL last night and you would not believe how embarrassingly silent the crowd was during the entire Divas match.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Gail Kim just shoved the ref. He didn't even budge.

I found it kind of funny.

Ending made Gail look kind of dumb, but at least she didn't take the pin.

Wow @ Maryse's cleavage. I know. I know. She's done Playboy. Still.

And Gail looked incredible tonight.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Muta said:


> Just got in...
> 
> Can anybody fill me in on the important things I missed in the first 40 minutes?


- Batista came out limping with his arm in a sling.
- Batista sat in a wheelchair in the ring and complain about last night.
- Hart was announced as the new GM
- Hart made a Fatal 4 way qualifing match Orton/Batista but since Batista was injured he announced Orton as the winner.
- Batista said he quit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve is like Candice Michelle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really don't know what the hell they are doing with Morrison but I think it should of been a 4 way. Morrison, Ted Jr, Truth and Miz for the US title. Hmm, maybe there's a small chance they'll do that at the PPV.


----------



## Ghana West Africa (May 25, 2010)

+1 tits


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there a reason why Eve's dropkicks never connect?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I love Maryse's boobs*.





*fixed


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Maryse...epic boobs.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus who books this crap ?!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Really don't know what the hell they are doing with Morrison but I think it should of been a 4 way. Morrison, Ted Jr, Truth and Miz for the US title. Hmm, maybe there's a small chance they'll do that at the PPV.


I'd imagine both the US title and the Ic title will be defended in four way fashion.


IC probably McIntyre Matt Christian Kofi


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Thanks RetepAdam, Mack Dolla Bill, Evilerk, bme, and Swag for filling me in.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I have posted four pictures in this thread so far and each time got positive rep. Maybe I should quit while I am ahead.
> 
> You know, *I would make a bigger fuss of how much Gail Kim does not interest me*, but the women's division is not even worth caring all that much about anymore.


I've unsuccessfully (repped you too recently) tried to +rep you two or three times so far this thread.

Can't say I agree at all with the bolded.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lic05 said:


> I know the heel/heel thing, but I still don't get why Cena is in a qualifying match while being the champion? what happens if he wins? Triple Threat? Will he dress Darren Young as him and give him a spot? sorry it's ilogical even by WWE booking standarts.


No it's not.......if Cena wins, Hart will find another person to fill in the void which (IMO) will happen and end up being HHH


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the miz but Truth deserve some gold


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I bet Cena wins


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Miz vs. R Truth up next. Yes this match will be very physical.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously R-Truth is trash. He is walking proof that being over simply isn't enough. (Matt hardy too but that's another story.)

I want to see Miz walk out with the title but I can't see that happening.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Nice Burn Notice commercial.

I mark for Bruce Campbell.

Not the Raiders prospect.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RetepAdam. said:


> I've unsuccessfully (repped you too recently) tried to +rep you two or three times so far this thread.
> 
> Can't say I agree at all with the bolded.


In my defense, WWE has never used her in an interesting way and I did not watch her in TNA.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The Miz vs. R-Truth US Title Match next. Hmm either way I don't care, but I just like seeing The Miz w/ Gold.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Eve is like Candice Michelle.


Nah. People gave Candice a reaction


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Miz winning the title back would render everything that went down last week entirely fucking pointless. As ADD as booking can get. So, Truth should win :side: then unify it with Ted's Million Dollar strap. Or vice versa.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> Seriously R-Truth is trash. He is walking proof that being over simply isn't enough. (Matt hardy too but that's another story.)
> 
> I want to see Miz walk out with the title but I can't see that happening.


truth is going to win for the sake of the feud with ted i hace the feeling that they want ted with gold i dont like the idea i hope that miz wins this


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Fatal Four-way is already looking like it will be one of the best PPV's this year. Can't wait to see who will be in SD's WHC match.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> Seriously R-Truth is trash. He is walking proof that being over simply isn't enough. (Matt hardy too but that's another story.)
> 
> I want to see Miz walk out with the title but I can't see that happening.


Cryme Tyme is certainly proof that being massively over gets you nowhere.

Awesome, awesome, awesome K&G Fashion commercial.

I would never know that company name if not for the epicness of that commercial.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

THE DIABETES GUY!!!

MARKING


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Can we please stop asking "What did I miss"? 

If you check the thread, you get a great play by play, WWE and PWTorch.com also do running full detailed recaps as the show progresses.

Sorry if it seems a bit bitchy, but this question is asked on almost every page of this thread


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Muta said:


> Fatal Four-way is already looking like it will be one of the best PPV's this year. Can't wait to see who will be in SD's WHC match.


I see it being like Jack Swagger (c) vs. The Big Show vs. The Undertaker vs. Christian


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> In my defense, WWE has never used her in an interesting way and I did not watch her in TNA.


Valid.

Wait, so there's another NXT elimination this week?

Wow, they're really wrapping it up.

U.S. Title match already.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Muta said:


> Fatal Four-way is already looking like it will be one of the best PPV's this year. Can't wait to see who will be in SD's WHC match.


Didnt people say the same thing about Over the Limit?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at WWE in general. They make these gimmicks for black people based on stereotypes and the shit never works in the long run. Why not just give them a normal gimmick? Too hard to do?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL Please tell me some one else saw that tubby white kid head knockin along to Truth


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

R-Truth is about as over as K-Kwik in Toledo.

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME.

EDIT - Miz has a mic.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Wow, R-Truth with no reaction?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> I see it being like Jack Swagger (c) vs. The Big Show vs. The Undertaker vs. Christian


I don't see Christian in the WHC title picture  He'll probably be stuck with Ziggler or in the IC title. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't care what you say that theme is catchy....what's up what's up what's up what's up


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

lol at the fan not letting go when Truth fived him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sigh...I miss Striker singing the lyrics like a tool.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Double DQ coming up...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I really want someone to yell something other than "what's up" into the mic one day.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am going to go with the unpopular opinion around here and say I would like to see Truf with the title. Miz needs to be free for MitB.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

raw-monster said:


> Didnt people say the same thing about Over the Limit?


nope they didn't, personally I thought it was going to be a throw away ppv.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

raw-monster said:


> Didnt people say the same thing about Over the Limit?


well actually, OTL was looking great until the 2nd half....the Edge-Orton botch really messed up the rest of the ppv


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

XPac99 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL Please tell me some one else saw that tubby white kid head knockin along to Truth


word to your mother....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Do you understand what I'm saying"
I guess he learned something from Jericho. Haha.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why would you make a sing with a tiny picture of the Miz that just says, "I'm awful." It just looks like they made the sing about themselves.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Cryme Tyme is certainly proof that being massively over gets you nowhere.


That's because creative are dumb monkeys who broke 'em up befure they got their (in my mind) deserved reign. -_-


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> I see it being like Jack Swagger (c) vs. The Big Show vs. The Undertaker vs. Christian


Nah its gonna be Swagger vs Show vs Punk vs Rey


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> In my defense, WWE has never used her in an interesting way and I did not watch her in TNA.


Same here. I have zero interest in Gail Kim and I didn't see her in TNA. So far i've seen her botch a fair bit in the WWE and she hasn't put on a good match here at all. It probably isn't her fault since WWe isn't using her nor is she being given quality opponents. Still it has jaded my opinion on her.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> :lmao at WWE in general. They make these gimmicks for black people based on stereotypes and the shit never works in the long run. Why not just give them a normal gimmick? Too hard to do?


Yeah R-truth is basically playing himself though
He always has 
He was like this during his first run in the wwe


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

tuwind said:


> Double DQ coming up...


And a tournament to start next week


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Headliner said:


> :lmao at WWE in general. They make these gimmicks for black people based on stereotypes and the shit never works in the long run. Why not just give them a normal gimmick? Too hard to do?


because then people complain that they're too boring


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Come on Miz! Take the title back and keep it warm for Danielson!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's go King Heel it up


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> I really want someone to yell something other than "what's up" into the mic one day.


If I ever get that chance I would scream "Hi Mom!"


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Bah just got off the computer so I can give the match my full attention (Miz requires it!) and instant commerical. Fuck it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok i don't want to see this, i want a us title tournament. Put some prestige back into the title. With Bryan Danielson winning it in the end


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> And a tournament to start next week


I just looked at your sig, and the picture they show on youtube before you watch it looks like someone is grabbing Danielsons crotch. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ted to interfere.



virus21 said:


> Nah. People gave Candice a reaction


LOL, apart from that, she is kinda like her. They both were sloppy when they were on their first reign (although Candice was carried by Melina and Beth; Eve really has no one to carry her). Though yes, people care more about Candice than Eve.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lmao at WWE in general. They make these gimmicks for black people based on stereotypes and the shit never works in the long run. Why not just give them a normal gimmick? Too hard to do?


Cryme Time=street gangters, MVP=sports star, R Truth=rapper.

I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> I really want someone to yell something other than "what's up" into the mic one day.


I'd say "YOU SUCK!" to the beat.

Heh makes me wonder what it would be like if Truth turned heel. They could give him the Kurt Angle treatment with his theme. Truth would still suck ass but it would at least give me a laugh whenever he came down to the ring.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> I really want someone to yell something other than "what's up" into the mic one day.


I could imagine some douchebag shouting "THIS IS FAKE!" :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> I am going to go with the unpopular opinion around here and say I would like to see Truf with the title. Miz needs to be free for MitB.


MITB is July 18'th. Today is May 24'th.

Bryan Danielson will beat Miz for it after NXT ends, and Miz will be free.

R-Truth has not earned the right to be recognized as a champion of any sort, whether the title is meaningless or not.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> "Do you understand what I'm saying"
> I guess he learned something from Jericho. Haha.


Something I noticed last night at OTL, Miz uses basically the same entrance as Maryse with the pose on the ring apron and she was using Jericho's "Do your job" in her match with Eve. Stable maybe?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok i don't want to see this, i want a us title tournament. *Put some prestige back into the title. With Bryan Danielson winning it in the end*


Ooh, a paradox.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Panther said:


> Cryme Time=street gangters, MVP=sports star, R Truth=rapper.
> 
> I don't know what your talking about.


dont forget about the Nation of Domination=black panthers


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn! That looked painful.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> I really want someone to yell something other than "what's up" into the mic one day.


I'd yell "K-KWIK!"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> I'd say "YOU SUCK!" to the beat.
> 
> Heh makes me wonder what it would be like if Truth turned heel. They could give him the Kurt Angle treatment with his theme. Truth would still suck ass but it would at least give me a laugh whenever he came down to the ring.


Haha, I thought it was hilarious when the audience last week gave 
John Cena the "Kurt Angle treatment"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn. R-Truth got self-piledrived

Lots of potential injuries occuring lately.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

"...has been held by no less than a dozen WWE Hall of Famers. Including are new General Manager."
No shit, Michael Cole.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW miz is getting a reaction


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn what a kick


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, Miz is so Jericho jr


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Check off "episodic."


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I really want someone to yell something other than "what's up" into the mic one day.


I'm waiting for some smark in the crowd to say 'Get Rowdy' into the mic during his entrance (that was from his old theme when he was K-Kwik in 2000/01)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole still feeling the effect of getting kicked in the head


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ah token weekly "longest running episodic" 

K-Kwik gettin ROWDY !


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I was watching 24 so what's this news of Orton qualifying for F4W?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> WOW miz is getting a reaction


mostly because he's facing Truth


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why do I have a feeling that Danielson is going to appear some how.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Decent match thus far.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

"Hooks the leg, shoulders down, and a kick-out!" should be on Cole Bingo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

was that a german suplex? it looked sweet.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool German-suplex reversal from Truth.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

that was a nice suplex by truth on the turnbuckle


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Check off "episodic."


Hey you are playing Michael Cole Bingo too?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

R-Truth hitting Miz with the Skull-Crushing Finale?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That was fucking close.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cole-"R-Truth is so exciting to watch!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They fooled me there.

AWESOME CHANT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

this is a good match


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

an awesome chant nice!!!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW this has been a pretty good match
Miz has been getting cheered a lot
possible face turn to start


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh dear god


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

god dammit


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuck i'm pissed.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I knew it I freakin knew it... what's up what's up


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

YES BOUT DAMN TIME!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Miz got totally owned.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

omfg.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

R-Truth new champion!!

Good match.

Very good match.

Glad R-Truth finally got a singles title.

But hope that Miz moves on to bigger and better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe this shit.:sad:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Truth!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

R-Truth with the title.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

r-truth sucks so bad


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Omg go to hell WWE. Seriously.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> possible face turn to start


TAKE IT BACK


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

well you can't get into the mitb as a title holder


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, that announcement made me sad. He's been in the WWE for 10 years and JUST got his first title


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

No Danielson. Fuck this. However, I must say it ...


WHAT'S UP!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

F*CK THIS


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Almost?" Pretty sure you could hear the "awesome" chant. Fuck, Lawler sucks :side:

Oh, good, Truth won.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Truth's finisher is absolutely awful. Meh, I still don't care about Truth after winning this.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

For the R-Truth marks... this is your push you've wanted.


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

YES R-Truth is champion!


----------



## Got Styles? (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Truth is the new US Champion...kind of shocked, really thought either DiBiase or Danielson would interfere...maybe this leads to Truth/DiBiase fued over the title?

And I agree Truth's finisher sucks, no way that would knock out anyone...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BOOOOOOO, R-Truth sucks


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Jim Cornette's opinion is worth more than the US Title now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

lic05 said:


> Hey you are playing Michael Cole Bingo too?


I can't find my card.

I often play off the top of my head.

Nice "Awesome" chant.

^King acknowledged it.


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Cue the Miz getting buried threads.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

can't wait for all the haters to start talking shit...it's going to hit the fan


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

R-Truth wins the title!!!

Two black guys as champions right now. Kingston and Truth.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

who did miz piss off?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Muta said:


> For the R-Truth marks... this is your push you've wanted.


There are R-Truth marks?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

It was a better match than I expected but the ending has made me a sad panda :sad:.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel like I am in enemy territory as an R-Truth fan.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> well you can't get into the mitb as a title holder


McIntyre??


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Daniel Bryan is not comming to either of the main shows at least until NXT is over.* Why do you people keep thinking he will show up every week? It would completely destroy NXT if the losers appeared on other shows before the show is finished. The show is almost over, calm your pants.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm gonna give credit where credit is due. That wasn't a bad match at all.

Congrats to Truth.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I'm far from an R-Truth mark, but he's been around for so long, I'm glad to see him get some gold in the WWE.

I guess this means that their priorities are getting Ted DiBiase over > The Miz.

I imagine they feel that Miz doesn't need gold to get heat.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome!! Miz for MITB!
R-Truth to be the standard bearer of the pit of obscurity/midcard hell!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> There are R-Truth marks?


yup


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty good match, nice result aswell.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

killacamt said:


> can't wait for all the haters to start talking shit...it's going to hit the fan


I hate that when people hate something, they're haters but when they like something, they're stupid marks.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

k-kwik is new champion


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Shad Gaspard is getting jealous.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kay Quick has came a long way from Jacked matches with Essay Rios. Kay Quick has came a long way from being Road Doggs bitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How does a flying forearm pin someone for a 3 count? The fuck. Ugh, I'll get into everything about Truth in another thread.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't get why everyone is fucking about Truth....especially people calling it worthless. You can bet your punk ass that Truth will actually defend the title


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Panther said:


> I hate that when people hate something, they're haters but when they like something, they're stupid marks.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

How can y'all be mad?

R-Truth and Miz put on a hell of a match.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Kind of bummed The Miz lost but Truth needed the Championship more thatn The Miz did. Good match got to admit. I'll give credit where credits due, congrats & what's up!?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> I can't find my card.
> 
> I often play off the top of my head.
> 
> ...












There you go just turn your printer on.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Good for R-Truth. Always over despite no real push, good in the ring. He'll be a good midcard champ.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hopefully this is just settin Ted up for the title


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JBL > Batista @ quitting :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I've still never understood why they play the stuff that happened earlier so much.
I feel like they think we have short term memory loss.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Batista quits the WWE.

Belated "But he's not the one who injured Orton last night..." :side:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Headliner said:


> How does a flying forearm pin someone for a 3 count? The fuck. Ugh, I'll get into everything about Truth in another thread.


Well you see he spins 8*D


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

mrgagentleman said:


> How can y'all be mad?
> 
> R-Truth and Miz put on a hell of a match.


We do not care about matches around here.

Oh wait. Every week people say Raw needs longer matches and more of them. Crap.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

So bastisa comes in with a wheelchair and etc. and Cena is fine >.>


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> There are R-Truth marks?


I am.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Headliner said:


> How does a flying forearm pin someone for a 3 count? The fuck. Ugh, I'll get into everything about Truth in another thread.


Cuz apparently that shit is the truth, the whole damn truth, and nothing but the truth. BLAH!

Hoping for a short R-Truth reign.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel so inspired *sniff* THANK YOU JOHN CE.... Yea, I couldn't fake it


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Is it just me or is that not Josh Matthews?

Also, Cena's comedic timing is... meh.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Truth and Kingston are the two most over midcard wrestlers. They deserve title reigns


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena promo's are amazing. So inspirational. Makes you want to hear Cena just talk for 2 hours and nothing else. Take notes people.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Being a WWE fan would be so much better if I was a Cena fan. I envy those who are.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Portugoose said:


> Shad Gaspard is getting jealous.


Shad: No...It's My Tyme!! My Tyme!! When Is It My Tyme?!?!

Congrats to K-Kwik the only title he's won so far. If you don't count the Hardcore title but Truth is finally a champion. Congrats Truth!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

mrgagentleman said:


> How can y'all be mad?
> 
> R-Truth and Miz put on a hell of a match.


Yeah the match was good this week... then we have to listen and watch R-Truth for the next few weeks/months. No thanks.
Long term>short term

And thats the truth...the whole truth and NOTHING BUT THE ....truth
fpalm


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> How does a flying forearm pin someone for a 3 count? The fuck.


Arriba!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Vote Cena!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RetepAdam. said:


> Is it just me or is that not Josh Matthews?
> 
> Also, Cena's comedic timing is... meh.


It's Lester.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

His run may be short but I'm glad he won it, dude deserves it and I'm hoping he actually defends it.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

XPac99 said:


> Hopefully this is just settin Ted up for the title


They'll probably have R-Truth keep it for half a year and only defend it twice like they always do...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

BallinGid said:


> So bastisa comes in with a wheelchair and etc. and Cena is fine >.>


In all fairness Cena wasn't thrown off a car through a table and seemed to be in pretty good condition when he won last night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Get to the god damn point, Cena :side:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

God why does cena's promo suck such donkey balls. i love when cena gets the what chants.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cenation>>>>TNAtion


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I laugh at the few fans still chanting "what?".


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I like John Cena but his backstage interviews that are supposed to amp up the crowd are wearing thin. We get it, your unstoppable and you'll be Champion for awhile. Move on.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Done playing nice?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Was the CeNation ever an over term? I didn't really watch Cena's rise to fame


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

"I'm done playing nice..."

Cena heel turn?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

This is the closest we'll get to a Cena heel turn


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I can see John Cena running for public office after retiring(being serious)


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I liked Cena's promo...and then he started screaming and cracking his voice and ohngohgwn;vn;ewng;o4h2tnvlzbycpigewp5nbhbhcd


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

lic05 said:


> There you go just turn your printer on.


I'm stealing this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cenation is one of the gayest names ever invented. "Hey there, I'm part of the Cenation". Embarrassing.

The Chain Gang was better, even though that itself wasn't great.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

That is the closet thing to a Cena heel turn all you haters will get.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Cena is so, so, so, so, so, so damm stale.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

perro said:


> Cenation>>>>TNAtion


It's cute how obsessed you are with TNA.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Dalexian said:


> Was the CeNation ever an over term? I didn't really watch Cena's rise to fame


He did'nt start using the term until 2008

it's not as over as it should be, since it's used to describe the fans of the top guy.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> In all fairness Cena wasn't thrown off a car through a table and seemed to be in pretty good condition when he won last night.


I guess but this still adds to the john cena = superman comments lol


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

perro said:


> Cenation>>>>TNAtion


You can always rely on you to make a silly anti-TNA comment.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Apostle said:


> Arriba!


And this guy too


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Truth is over so i don't mind. He is also fun to watch in the ring. Congrats to him


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Perro, didn't you used to be a huge TNA Mark when one of your favorites in WWE got buried?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

R-Truth needs to bring back this belt


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> It's cute how obsessed you are with TNA.


I haven't said any thing directly about TNA in a while

I think some one is a little sore


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> How does a flying forearm pin someone for a 3 count?


Because wrestling's not real.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Bella Sluts time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Bella Twins- sucking that guest host cock since May 2009...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sphynxx said:


> R-Truth needs to bring back this belt


Sweet mother of god no! Its bad enough that the WWE title still looks like Cena's crap


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Can Danielson kick Lawler's fucking head in too?

Fuck you all, Lovitz is awesome.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope this doesn' suck


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

perro said:


> I haven't said any thing directly about TNA in a while
> 
> I think some one is a little sore


When was the last time you looked down at your signature? And no, I could care less about TNA.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sphynxx said:


> R-Truth needs to bring back this belt


You want this forum to implode don't you?

This segment hasn't even started and I already fear it will suck without Jon Lovitz able to save it.

BTW in B4 Chris Masters boob dance.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Muta said:


> That is the closet thing to a Cena heel turn all you haters will get.


All of us apologize for not liking Cena like it is required. We are in your debt.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm predicting an unnecessary Khali appearance.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ANOTHER TALENT SHOW?????
WHY?????


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what's the over under on the "It stinks!" line


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NO NOT ANOTHER F*CKING TALENT SHOW


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Regal needs to rap as his talent.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Similar thing happened with Ozzy yo.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No, I'm not jealous, they will be jerking off another host next week.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is gonna suck.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Young Frankenstein homage?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Please lord make this guest host segment short. I hate seeing celebrity's I like being put in awful segments


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

omg this is bad already


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

jesus christ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> I'm predicting an unnecessary Khali appearance.


Bawhahaha I just read that as the guy announced the great Khali.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> When was the last time you looked down at your signature? And no, I could care less about TNA.


Note the Word i used 

"Directly"

my Sig is an Indirect Statement

But i guess it could use an update:hmm:


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

DEAR ... LORD


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wtf??? look at Khali lookin like a g in that suit...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL Khali must be that horrible


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wtf khali......that's sad


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG KHALI!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SHOOT HIM!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

lic05 said:


> You want this forum to implode don't you?
> 
> This segment hasn't even started and I already fear it will suck without Jon Lovitz able to save it.
> 
> BTW in B4 Chris Masters boob dance.


He's on Smackdown now.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Monday Night Raw has sunk to a new low.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh god! time for all the joke characters to start singing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here we go with more bullshit.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

khali the new hornswoggle


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

was'nt Khali suppose to be takin a break from wrestling ?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

THIS IS FUCKING TERRIBLE. Khali had me in stitches though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And on that note...*time to check on the Celtics/Magic*


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im cringing more than EVER at Raw. This is sickly funny but SO retarded.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

HOLY SHIT

Why do I still watch Raw?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, I can't lie ... that was rather funny. Now for Chris Masters to come out and bounce his pecs again *facepalm*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Sweet mother of god no! Its bad enough that the WWE title still looks like Cena's crap


In all honesty the WWE Championship pretty much is Cena's title.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Khali looks classy


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

See! PG isn't the problem lol
Lovitz is legend though


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*That's kind of a Young Frankenstien tribute. lol*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF DID HE SAY, I choked my dinner. lol


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, the wrestlers will probably be boring here, but I have to admit --- Lovitz is pretty funny.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> And this guy too


Or this dude.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes Lovitz send her ass packing


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Jilian BURNNNNNED!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JILLIAN F*CK YES 

lovitz you bitch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So R-Ttruth is the US Champion....I have nothing to say. That statement speaks for itself.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WTF Pwned sorry jillian


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

:gun:


Stevencc said:


> THIS IS FUCKING TERRIBLE. Khali had me in stitches though.


x5


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao @ Jillian


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

go to hell fucking khali or bring back kalhuber


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh no..the look on Big J..just broke my heart


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> He's on Smackdown now.


I know but people just makes random appearances despite being in another brand (example, diva tag matches).


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

bme said:


> was'nt Khali suppose to be takin a break from wrestling ?


He's hardly wrestling lol.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Man I dare them to try this bullshit in Madison Square Garden. They would get booed so hard. Really I blame these crowds for these guest audience skits. They need to start some chants ("THIS IS BULLSHIT") to show the WWE what they think of this crap.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No good. Hahahahaha. I want to be roasted by Lovitz.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank fuck I don't have to hear Jillian's bs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> In all honesty the WWE Championship pretty much is Cena's title.


True enough. Might as well make a complete new title and let Cena keep his


----------



## Ghana West Africa (May 25, 2010)

fuck me this is terrible


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who the hell is that guy...


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

IWC representative lol


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Dalexian said:


> Was the CeNation ever an over term? I didn't really watch Cena's rise to fame


I think the only term that was ever really over with the crowd was 


THE PEOPLE


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jerry Lawler type charisma? 
He lost that awhile ago.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> Man I dare them to try this bullshit in Madison Square Garden. They would get booed so hard. Really I blame these crowds for these guest audience skits. They need to start some chants ("THIS IS BULLSHIT") to show the WWE what they think of this crap.


sheep with $$$$$ Brother, it's just sheep with $$$$....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Man I dare them to try this bullshit in Madison Square Garden. They would get booed so hard. Really I blame these crowds for these guest audience skits. They need to start some chants ("THIS IS BULLSHIT") to show the WWE what they think of this crap.


sadly the crowds like this shit


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Joe has a santino shirt


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_How bout some reality.

Nice plant_


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Now this is what I call a quality wrestling program.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

this is pg settle down LMFAO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You gotta love sports entertainment.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Look it's Brian Gertwitz.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> Man I dare them to try this bullshit in Madison Square Garden. They would get booed so hard. Really I blame these crowds for these guest audience skits. They need to start some chants ("THIS IS BULLSHIT") to show the WWE what they think of this crap.


They have kids in audience, so that won't be happening. Makes you wonder if thats the reason they went family friendly


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

lol @ the totally not planted "fan".

in words of the Nostalgia Critic: "I'm acting!".


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That's disgusting.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

wtf :lmao


Thank god for DiBiase


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

i never thought i would say dis,, ty god for ted disabse


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

WHY DO I WATCH WRESTLING


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank god for Ted Dibease!

That's a first.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

He's putting in contacts on national television. Wrestling is dead.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The happiest I've ever been to see DiBiase or Virgil


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just....wow.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ted Dibiase! Saves the day!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank god for dibiase...i've never said that before


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh man, that was awful! Virgil needs to whoop some Lovitz arse!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

and Virgil comes in to save this segment....


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

HAHAHA "He must be good he got a belt" Lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lovitz going on a power trip is awesome.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Really startin to get into Ted these days to be honest, his music hittin = mark !


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Debiase has interrupted.......but will this be any better?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Was that a contact lense of some sort? Or does he have a glass eye?


----------



## Ghana West Africa (May 25, 2010)

I want your eye ball...............


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahahahahaha Ted needs a spare eyeball.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

How much for the eyeball? Comedy gold.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

He is buying the mans eyeball. What a great investment


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The real Virgil...as the fake one thats walking around

one million dollars...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What is going to do with the eye?

And why doesn't the "fan" know who Ted Jr. is?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> You gotta love sports entertainment.


It will get better ratings than Impact this week, so it's cleary SUPERIOR!!!!!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

THIS is why I dont tell people I am a fan of WWE and wrestling.

THIS.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WTF DIBIASE??


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

LA VITTORIA E MIA!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ted "I wanna buy your eyeball" DiBiase interrupted!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Shit. Why is Ted involved in this?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Was that a contact lense of some sort? Or does he have a glass eye?


Are you even watching? He pulled his eye out!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hahahahaha @ this is not what we rehersed


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ted Dibiase: OMG your eye ball looks so hot. I want to have sex with it. How much?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

END THIS NOW!!! At least we get Santino right? lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL "i want the Eye ball"

oh thank god Santino


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Not what we rehearsed lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I tought he was gonna cut a promo about that eye being fake and the talent thing being stupid but HE ACTUALLY WENT ALONG WITH THE EYE SHIT :no:...


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

What is this fucking shit?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SANTINO=COMEDY GOLD AND RATINGS WOOOOO


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Wow. When do we get to see some actual wrestling? This isn't even entertainment. They lied to us.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

lmao even Ted can't help but laugh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really can't believe this.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> R-Truth wins the title!!!
> 
> Two black guys as champions right now. Kingston and Truth.


Get 2 black WWE/WHC champs at the same time and the IWC implodes :lmao


----------



## Ghana West Africa (May 25, 2010)

You know a segment is bad when Santino saves it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why did Virgil faint?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr. Dibidasci


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok guys? This segment or the Jerry Springer one.

Which is weirder? or worse?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, this is brutal.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This is awful.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

THEY DIDN'T FINISH THE BUSINESS DEAL


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

ty for that being over. Ted doesnt even help Virgil :/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd be embarrassed if I was creative. Jump to the main event plz.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice waste of 20 minutes WWE.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Santino is too much.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wrestling finishers are deadlier than a bullet apparently.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That was ridiculous.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

This is too hard to watch man. This proves absolutely nothing. Gotta say worst Guest Host segment evr.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

...wow


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P Virgil.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Jesus fucking wept.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

In one fail swoop, all the momentum that the WWE had that they built up for 2 months has vanished....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lmao. That was great.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Santino saved that abortion of a segment.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Dibiase sucks.

Santino is played out.



kiss the stick said:


> Get 2 black WWE/WHC champs at the same time and the IWC implodes :lmao


:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm just so lost for words.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ohh god this was horrid as hell. Downright embarrassing. I really wish this guest host shit was dead. You have a damn GM now for fucks sake.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh NOW I see why some people laugh when I get to mention I watch wresling, he he he silly me.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> Why did Virgil faint?


He just learned he was traded to TNA...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Celts/Magic game has more sports AND entertainment than Raw right now :side: seriously this shit is good


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I'd be embarrassed if I was creative. Jump to the main event plz.


I think we have a new record for the 'Creative's lowest moments' thread fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, you people are dramatic over one throwaway segment. Santino being ridiculous is entertainment enough for me.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn, one of the worst segments in quite a while. I'd pull it even above TNAs lockbox challenge in terms of cringeworthyness and that says something...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

So I'm sitting with my friend who never watches wrestling, and the first question he had was "what the hell is up with that unibrow??" Santino has had his desired affect.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I just stared at the Bella's during that.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

On every level that was horrid. How would anyone find that funny or entertaining?


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Well that was rather embarrassing.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The Celts/Magic game has more sports AND entertainment than Raw right now :side: seriously this shit is good


Of course it does haha 
good game too ATM


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Why would Ted want the guy's "eyeball" he should be offering to buy wrestler's belts, valets, commentary privileges, paying other wrestler's to lay down for him ANYTHING but wanting to buy a fan's "eyeball".


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm really stumped about if either Edge or Jericho will win. They're about on the same level.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Just checked WWE.com, in the match description of the US title match, the Miz has a nickname, "The Cleveland Screamer".

Just me or does that sound like a porn name?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rickey said:


> Why would Ted want the guy's "eyeball" he should be offering to buy wrestler's belts, valets, commentary privileges, paying other wrestler's to lay down for him ANYTHING but wanting to buy a fan's "eyeball".


ted is not only an inferior wrestler to his father

he is also a inferior business man


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

LMFAO @ King sayin he cant wait for Smackdown, he cant take any more of this Raw bullshit

This is gold for all the fuckin wrong reasons :\


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Just checked WWE.com, in the match description of the US title match, the Miz has a nickname, "The Cleveland Screamer".
> 
> Just me or does that sound like a porn name?




Ever heard of a Cleveland Steamer?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Only a two month break for Taker?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Panther said:


> I'm really stumped about if either Edge or Jericho will win. They're about on the same level.


Jericho has his whole feud with Hart Dynasty and association with Miz (who just failed to recapture his singles title.)

Meanwhile Edge currently has a feud with Orton and association with Batista/Sheamus.

I can't see Jericho winning, he'll be in the midcard this PPV.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Just checked WWE.com, in the match description of the US title match, the Miz has a nickname, "The Cleveland Screamer".
> 
> Just me or does that sound like a porn name?


I can't help but think of a Cleavland Steamer. Look it up on urban dictionary if you don't know what it is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Just checked WWE.com, in the match description of the US title match, the Miz has a nickname, "The Cleveland Screamer".
> 
> Just me or does that sound like a porn name?


Maybe Maryse calls him that.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a feeling Cena wins and HHH will be the 4th person in the match


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Waitwaitwait... There's a tag team on this show?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

XPac99 said:


> LMFAO @ King sayin he cant wait for Smackdown, he cant take any more of this Raw bullshit
> 
> This is gold for all the fuckin wrong reasons :\


The irony in that statement is the fact that King doesn't even watch SD in real life.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Hart dynasty get a squash match really........shame


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have seen entire Raws worse than that segment. One lame portion of Raw does not even faze me.

Then again, I am talking to the same people who lol'd all over themselves over MacGruber.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nattie, Nattie, Nattie :yum:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Didn't we have this same match a couple of weeks ago? What's the point?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, they didn't forget HD?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Regal gets a jobber entrance......shame


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This will be short.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm starting my campaign for Regal as US Champion... fuck R-Truth.

Regal is one of the most underrated & talented wrestlers of all time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

quick win


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> I can't help but think of a Cleavland Steamer. Look it up on urban dictionary if you don't know what it is.


I just looked it up. And now I wish I hadn't...

They called up the Usos!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ever heard of a Cleveland Steamer?


Fuck I should had never googled it :sad:.

What the match already ended!?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I got a new match for the fatal 4 way ppv...Nattie vs. Maryse.

..what there's a total of 4...


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

The tag team match was shorter than the divas match. WTF? Seriously, wtf?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

who the hell?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Well that was unexpected.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Usos!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Didn't expect that


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Holy shit! Established Tag Teams fighting!?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol top rope fail.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

The Usos??


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

New people?

This ended so fast, I didn't even get to see who Regal's partner was.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Inertia said:


> Jesus fucking wept.


over a 3.2 rating...


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome. Uso Tag Team! Whos the chick?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Regal jobbed bad. 
I mean bad. Haha. 

Who the F are these guys??
Dude just botched on the top rope though. 

Are they samoans?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Who are they?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, so, what the fuck just happened.. and who were those dudes?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Samoan Gangsta Party! Yes fuck those Hart Kids up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hart Dynasty just got owned.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ever heard of a Cleveland Steamer?


Knew it sounded familar, maybe the Miz and Maryse have been caught by Joey Styles backstage lol.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, it's the Usos :shocked:


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

rikishis kids!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I got a new match for the fatal 4 way ppv...Nattie vs. Maryse.
> 
> ..what there's a total of 4...


With Nattie as champ


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The USO's!!!

*MARK THE FUCK OUT!!!!*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

USO'S!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Interesting_


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Usos Debut


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ok. Who let the street in?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

HELL YES!! 

The tag-team division is going to really pick up with these guys now in WWE.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o my, the return of 3 minute warning, new AND IMPROVED!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Who the fuck were they?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

most entertaining match build ever


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow jericho/miz shortest tag team, ever damn that was quick. what exactly was the point?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ one dude slippin on the ropes


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

A chick doing a top rope move!!!!
Reminds me of the old days


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Who the hell are those guys?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Interesting indeed.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

One of them was a girl? Lol. I wan't sure at first.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shivaki said:


> Awesome. Uso Tag Team! Whos the chick?


Jimmy Snuka's daughter.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who was that team??? anyone???


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

THE USO'S!!! YES! Samoan attack all day.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Unexpected. I like it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THE USO'S F*CK YES


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

what just happend?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya know, firstly, I had an odd feeling Natalya was about to get jumped.

Secondly, with a real announcer, we would have gotten, "What's going on here!? Who are these 3!? BY GOD THEY'VE LAID OUT THE HART DYNASTY.... what are .... they wouldn't.... OH MY GOD TRIPLE FROG SPLASH... WHO ARE THESE TYRANTS!?"

What we got "oooooo Fatal4Way"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RatedRudy said:


> o my, the return of 3 minute warning, new AND IMPROVED!




And 100 pounds lighter.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Isn't the girl Snuka's daughter or neice?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

...What just happened?


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Isn't that the daughter of Superfly Snuka?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I make something to eat, and I apparently miss something awesome?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

IDK who the Uso's (besides Sarona Snuka :yum are but it definitely brought a smile to my face seeing new guys actually debut with a purpose on Raw.

I don't think the Hart dynasty is good enough to make us care about new guys though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dalexian said:


> Ya know, firstly, I had an odd feeling Natalya was about to get jumped.
> 
> Secondly, with a real announcer, we would have gotten, "What's going on here!? Who are these 3!? BY GOD THEY'VE LAID OUT THE HART DYNASTY.... what are .... they wouldn't.... OH MY GOD TRIPLE FROG SPLASH... WHO ARE THESE TYRANTS!?"
> 
> What we got "oooooo Fatal4Way"


To be fair to the Cole Miners, Michael Cole did try.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this is why you guys need to watch fcw on youtube, the uso's are a fantastic tag team.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Promising TT.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

I love how that happened and the announcers didn't acknowledge it and just moved on.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

they are rikishis two kids.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> Ya know, firstly, I had an odd feeling Natalya was about to get jumped.
> 
> Secondly, with a real announcer, we would have gotten, "What's going on here!? Who are these 3!? BY GOD THEY'VE LAID OUT THE HART DYNASTY.... what are .... they wouldn't.... OH MY GOD TRIPLE FROG SPLASH... WHO ARE THESE TYRANTS!?"
> 
> What we got "oooooo Fatal4Way"


Yeah they went straight into talking about the next match, no kinda "oh my God who are these guys, somebody do something!" Not as important as the main event so not worth screaming about...I guess. :no:


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> IDK who the Uso's (besides Sarona Snuka :yum are but it definitely brought a smile to my face seeing new guys actually debut with a purpose on Raw.
> 
> I don't think the Hart dynasty is good enough to make us care about new guys though.


The Usos are FCW tag-team champions (at least they were the last time I heard) and sons of Rikishi. They have a loose alliance with Haku's son in FCW as well


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You mean to tell me the USOs get a title shot...

BUT THE DUDEBUSTERS FREAKIN JOB?!

WHAT THE EFFIN FUCK.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep that was Snuka's daughter, and the guys are Rikishi's sons.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

hell yeah, new tag team! what's the story behind these guys?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

That tag-team was the Uso Bros. Jimmy & Jules Uso from FCW.

I've only seen a few FCW matches with them but they are a pretty damn good & entertaining tag-team.

WWE looks to be showing some kind of interest in having a competitive & exciting tag division.


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

jules and jimmy uso!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

IWC seems excited about this new team. How long before it changes to "they are being booked badly" and then to "these guys suck"?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> Ya know, firstly, I had an odd feeling Natalya was about to get jumped.
> 
> Secondly, with a real announcer, we would have gotten, "What's going on here!? Who are these 3!? BY GOD THEY'VE LAID OUT THE HART DYNASTY.... what are .... they wouldn't.... OH MY GOD TRIPLE FROG SPLASH... WHO ARE THESE TYRANTS!?"
> 
> What we got "oooooo Fatal4Way"





Instant Karma said:


> To be fair to the Cole Miners, Michael Cole did try.


yeah that was more kings fail

i know its fun to rag on Cole but id take him over King any day


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

The commercial where matt striker announces the NXT names is fail. Sounds like he is announcing Circus Performers


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So we got a skinny version of Three Minute Warning LoL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I just marked the fuck out!!!

For those that don't know, those were the Uso's. Rikishi's Sons along with Jimmy Snuka's daughter.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy fuck @ barely sayin a word about that Lawler & Cole


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LOL at Otunga still with the headphones.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wade Barrett so f'ing fits on Raw.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

One Man Bobblehead.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

That ginger haired line was pretty good


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

David Otunga isn't good enough to be on the C list.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

David should leave but he'll win it...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I actually thought one of them was Tyler Reks for a minute.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why the hell does Otunga always have those damn headphones, maybe he should listen to them and shut the fuck up


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Josh Matthews looked stunned when Wade Barrett made that anti-ginger comment.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Otunga looks like a jacka** with those headphones

wait a minute...did Otunga just call someone boring ?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Slater is awful! Hopefully Wade wins NXT.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I must say that the WWE was in desperate need of a new tag team. They still need another one. One new one isn't enough.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahh the Uso brothers, Look's like WWE are finnaly getting their tag team division back on track. IMO i think the title's need to be split now


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wohooo nice to see this again


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

yay showin cole gettin beat up


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

I never get tired of watching this.

Never.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hahahah yessss


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

David Otunga = /facepalm


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Greatest moment in NXT history.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> IWC seems excited about this new team. How long before it changes to "they are being booked badly" and then to "these guys suck"?


:lmao that's the natural progression on this website.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I knew Vince couldn't help show but show this clip tonight.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Sarona is a MUCH better name than Tamina... ugh


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YES BRYAN DANIELSON ON RAW, even if it's a promo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

never get tired of seeing that...

edit: Cole you won't get your apology your gonna get f*cked up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao I could watch that Cole embarrassment anyday.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Reprise of last week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I hope Gabriel goes, then Otunga, and then Wade Barret wins.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can watch that for hours


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

:lmao the attack on Cole is the best thing I've seen in WWE in months! Fucking awesome!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Beat his azz Bryan!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I haven't heard of these guys but I'm glad they've added another team and women's wrestler to the roster. They'll probably book a six person tag at fatal 4 way.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't wait to see NXT tomorrow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL public apology LOL.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish NXT was right fucking now.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I love when Cole says "Get him out of here!"


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hahah Bryan lawsuit on the coming tomorrow. Should be good.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

That never gets old. I'll probably still be enjoying it in 2050


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Y'know what...Lawler bringing this up makes me want to see Danielson kick HIS fucking head in

Cole calling out Dragon: AWESOME


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Did King really just say he'd watch NXT?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Who the fuck does Cole think he is??


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

King laughed in his face. Lmao.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:lmao Michael Cole in heel mode.

NXT is a must watch tomorrow.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cole calling out Bryan should be pretty good.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cole to get his a** whooped AGAIN tomorrow night


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Danielson was fantastic in that promo. 

"The poor get help from friends. The rich get help from attorneys."-Me


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Poor Cole lol_


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn tomorrow's NXT is gonna be awesome with the Cole/Danielson showdown.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Barrett & Gabriel are my favorites from NXT. I'm a fan of Danielson also but not a huge mark like some posters.

Fuck Otunga, nuff said. Just because he has big muscles and a W-List celebrity wife shouldn't be the reason why he gets a shot in WWE.

I'm not a fan of Slater and it's not because of his red hair either, but I can see him possibly growing on me like Sheamus & the Miz did.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

USO Brothers going to take the tag team division by storm!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bryan's going to make cole tap out to the cattle mutilation


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well there is no way that I will be missing NXT tomorrow night. I can't wait to see Michael Cole get his fucking head kicked in.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

RATED Y2J. I love these two together.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW Danielson


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Why is nxt wasting time on raw? Michael coles response? What a loser. How could creative come up with that?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Daniel Bryan and Michael Cole = Stone Cole and Vince McMahon


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

that stupid edge and jericho feud look so stupid now. RR was a waste then. i wish they would have let hhh win


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it me or did Edge seem like a face during that promo?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> David should leave but he'll win it...


Oh God, I'll be pissed if that happened.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Michael Cole calling Bryan Danielson out tomorrow? Oh god....Cole is gonna die.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Btw, NXT has my eyes tomorrow night just for that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dinner with Big Show would be pretty awkward.


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> You mean to tell me the USOs get a title shot...
> 
> BUT THE DUDEBUSTERS FREAKIN JOB?!
> 
> WHAT THE EFFIN FUCK.


they didnt even mention their names, what the fuck makes you think they have a shot at the titles?

i mean eventually they will but dont make it sound like its gonna happen next week on raw.


PS: i will be very upset the hart dynasty starts to job


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lawl @ big head show


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

That commercial with Big Show was hilarious!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen enough of Big show man you are not a comedian. I enjoy you when you are serious (heel or face doesn't matter)....I'm sorry your dreams of being a comedian failed and then your dream of being a boxer failed. Now he's trying to incorporate both into his WWE character.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Is it me or is the Big Show one of those wrestlers that is really hard to not like?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ikarinokami said:


> wow jericho/miz shortest tag team, ever damn that was quick. what exactly was the point?


To put the Hart Dynasty over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Even when Cole tries to act serious, he's still a tool. LMAO at demanding for an apology.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> USO Brothers going to take the tag team division by storm!


Two months tops before any push they get is over.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Cole and Bryan Danielson = Ratings


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"A poor man's J.R." 

So is he Bryan Danielson or still Daniel Bryan?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Otunga is the future.Deal with it.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh man, that was hilarious.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Avalanche™ said:


> they didnt even mention their names, what the fuck makes you think they have a shot at the titles?
> 
> i mean eventually they will but dont make it sound like its gonna happen next week on raw.
> 
> ...


The USOs and the Dudebusters were real good in FCW. Hell, they had an awesome match a while ago when the USOs were champs.

It sucks to see the USOs get the rub while the Dudebusters are reduced to this.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

THNC said:


> Otunga is the future.Deal with it.


you mean isnt the future or he has no future


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

When did The Score get so smarky. Last week it was the interview with Sheamus where they talked extensively about FCW, this week it's quoting JR's Blog and talking about how the fans miss the chair shots and blood, I guess they really do want to be known as the WWE Network.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

iMac said:


> Two months tops before any push they get is over.


You know you are probably right, but who knows.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashton Kutcher FTW


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Ashton Kutcher? YUCK!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh man love Ashton Kutcher. Punk'd and That 70's Show own. Finally a real celeb.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I expect to see many punk'd segments


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

if they do a punk'd segment i'll slightly mark


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

fpalm Please no more guest hosts. 

I almost forgot Cena was in the match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I missed where Raw is going next week. Is it a place awesome enough to boo Kutcher?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ashton Kutcher. Finally a high caliber movie star.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fatal Four Way...Sounds like a foursome where someone dies...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

aplusk is going to fucking own.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> if they do a punk'd segment i'll slightly mark


He's a Smackdown dude. Ain't going to be on Raw unless it was for something special.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> I've seen enough of Big show man you are not a comedian. I enjoy you when you are serious (heel or face doesn't matter)....I'm sorry your dreams of being a comedian failed and then your dream of being a boxer failed. Now he's trying to incorporate both into his WWE character.





Muta said:


> Is it me or is the Big Show one of those wrestlers that is really hard to not like?




I lol'ed at those two posts coming right after one another.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

At least they have a somewhat big name celeb to host next week instead of people like Flava Flav, Jon Lovitz, and Buzz Aldrin.

Who does everyone want to see in the Fatal Four-way match... Edge or Jericho?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

sparrowreal said:


> you mean isnt the future or he has no future


Hmmmm, both.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Panther said:


> He's a Smackdown dude. Ain't going to be on Raw unless it was for something special.


Punk'd as in Kutcher's show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

i never get tired of metalingus....edge's theme just kicks ass


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

whats the point of cena being in this match I dont get it?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kutcher > 93 % of guest hosts automatically.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Panther said:


> He's a Smackdown dude. Ain't going to be on Raw unless it was for something special.


Dear oh dear...


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Muta said:


> At least they have a somewhat big name celeb to host next week instead of people like Flava Flav, Jon Lovitz, and Buzz Aldrin.
> 
> Who does everyone want to see in the Fatal Four-way match... Edge or Jericho?


The Best in the World At What He Does, Chris Jericho.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Panther said:


> He's a Smackdown dude. Ain't going to be on Raw unless it was for something special.


Try again


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Ashton Kutcher. Finally a high caliber movie star.


High caliber? What am I being Punk'd?!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Panther said:


> He's a Smackdown dude. Ain't going to be on Raw unless it was for something special.


He wasn't talking about CM Punk..


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

hahaha, "very physical match..."

More like a bullshit match with a horrible ending. I don't give a shit about Orton being injured. A double count-out is a cheap way to end the match, especially after Edge's missed spear into the barrier that looked like shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Usos called up to replace the Colons?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There is an alarming number of Ashton Kutcher fans around here. How is that possible?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so with Kutch being on RAW next week, who gets punked???


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why does Cena never sell any injuries?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, can't believe they managed to finally book someone that is actually famous.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Usos called up to replace the Colons?


Indeed. The only way to get ahead in this business is to take out the people ahead of you.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> i never get tired of metalingus....edge's theme just kicks ass


Same here, amazing song, I love Alter Bridge!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Why does Cena never sell any injuries?


He is Superman, duh!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> There is an alarming number of Ashton Kutcher fans around here. How is that possible?


What's wrong with that? If I recall correctly you liked *or* didn't mind today's guest host segment.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> There is an alarming number of Ashton Kutcher fans around here. How is that possible?


I took some time to think about it but I can't come up with anything. I have no clue, honestly.....honestly.

One thing I noticed is guest hosts aren't "real" celebrities unless you are fans of them. I know I tend to enjoy the guest hosts who've I've actually enjoy their other work. The next one that fits that category for me is Rampage Jackson on the 3 hour show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Panther said:


> He's a Smackdown dude. Ain't going to be on Raw unless it was for something special.


Oh....that's just...fantastic.

...:lmao


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

trm301433 said:


> whats the point of cena being in this match I dont get it?


Most likely because they don't want Edge getting cheered, this allows both him and Jericho to stay heel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lok said:


> He is Superman, duh!


Shit you can't even call him that anymore. He's Bugs Bunny now.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena is at full strength to start the match..


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Hm, is Sarona any good in the ring? I would LOVE a Nattie feud


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Those look like rubber with BBQ sauce.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ashton Kutcher's probably going to just promote the hell out of his Twitter account.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm serious, if they put cena against the entire wwe roster, cena would still win


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lok said:


> He is Superman, duh!


The Children's Champ


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Shit you can't even call him that anymore. He's Bugs Bunny now.


Ok, how about Super Bunny?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> I took some time to think about it but I can't come up with anything. I have no clue, honestly.....honestly.


He wasn't bad in That '70s Show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> What's wrong with that? If I recall correctly you liked *or* didn't mind today's guest host segment.


I fully admitted it was lame. I simply said people are blowing it way out of proportion and that Santino was funny.

Even still, Jon Lovitz at his worst is still more entertaining than anything Kutcher has done. I am genuinely surprised he has such a large fanbase and cannot figure out what he has done to warrant it.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> There is an alarming number of Ashton Kutcher fans around here. How is that possible?


uhh becasue he hosted like one of the best shows on MTV PUNK'D hello!? he even punk'd wrestlers on it too, i would be suprise if no one knew about about this show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I miss when Cena actually lost matches.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Are we still suppose to believe that Cena is "battered & bruised" ?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Shit you can't even call him that anymore. He's Bugs Bunny now.


Haha!
Good call.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> I fully admitted it was lame. I simply said people are blowing it way out of proportion and that Santino was funny.
> 
> Even still, Jon Lovitz at his worst is still more entertaining than anything Kutcher has done. I am genuinely surprised he has such a large fanbase and cannot figure out what he has done to warrant it.


If you didn't find That 70's Show even remotely funny, than your the one I'm surprised about... honestly.

Hope Jericho wins, despite the glimmer of odds.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RatedRudy said:


> uhh becasue he hosted like one of the best shows on MTV PUNK'D hello!? he even punk'd wrestlers on it too, i would be suprise if no one knew about about this show


I think more people know about him from That 70s Show.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> i'm serious, if they put cena against the entire wwe roster, cena would still win


They actually did this before..... well it was Cena and orton against the whole Raw roster


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> If you didn't find That 70's Show even remotely funny, than your the one I'm surprised about... honestly.
> 
> Hope Jericho wins, despite the glimmer of odds.


I admit to not watching a lot of that show, but from what I saw Kurtwood Smith should be the popular one.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BLOOD!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GET THE REF AND GLOVES.
AND THOSE OTHER TWO GUYS THAT COME OUT!!!
Cena is bleeding.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Go to the bingo card he said Vintage


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, that spear was terrible.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

they fucked up..


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ASK HIM!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

this is awesome


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

That STF/Walls of Jericho combo was awesome.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was bad...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This match is really sloppy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome Double Submission


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW Cena has been pretty bad in this match


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FU SPEAR

That was really cool.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fail Spear by edge


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

when's the last time Jericho won with the Walls? I honestly can't remember. He beat London with it back in the HBK feud, but he's had to have won with it at least a few times since then, right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. Just some sloppy execution.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Spear tonight is not on point


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Sloppy match


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is it just me or are they screwing up quite a few spots? I mean granted they're some difficult to execute 3-person spots mostly but still ...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like all three of these guys but damn, some of this stuff looks really really bad.

If this wasn't so sloppy this would be a good match.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

this is a fucking botch orgy


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

nice Walls of STFU

good match

edit: dang I want Jericho in the fatal four way, actually both Jericho and Edge should be in it.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aside from the double submission ... this match has been horrible for a main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LBGetBack said:


> when's the last time Jericho won with the Walls? I honestly can't remember. He beat London with it back in the HBK feud, but he's had to have won with it at least a few times since then, right?


he made JTG tap out in a 6man tag on SD last year


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

jericho


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That wasn't really a spear.
That was like a shove.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's be completely real here. Who didn't see the Orton-Edge, Cena-Sheamus storylines converging?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nobody should be surprised by that result. Hope nobody got hurt with how wildly sloppy that was. Was good otherwise.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o look, a title match with these people again


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RANDY ORTON!!


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

I cannot wait to see this match live!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow NO pop for randy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh, I don't like stardowns like that, but it makes for good build.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Disappointed but expected. Jericho did look strong and in control most of the match. I just wish Cena could take the pin, and sell the injures from his war more. I mean he just got fucking code breakered FOUR Seconds ago and he was injured by Batista last night getting powerslammed through a table, yet he is standing like NOTHING happened. Come on at least hold the back of your head or something dude.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Randy Orton... WEAR FUCKING WRIST-TAPE!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i hope cena loses at fatal 4 way.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vintage postmatch staredown!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Edge wins.

John Cena(c)vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs Edge for the WWE Championship.

Should be good. Cena shouldn't retain though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the fuck happened to Orton's reaction?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

perro said:


> Wow NO pop for randy


It was just a fad.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

perro said:


> Wow NO pop for randy


It was completely unexpected since everyone thought he was too injured to show up. But even so he got a weak pop.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> What the fuck happened to Orton's reaction?


Yeah it was quite non-existent there.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> What the fuck happened to Orton's reaction?


He lost it when the mat buried him last night.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Should be pretty good match. Hopefully Orton is fine, and didn't suffer anything serious, but I seriously doubt they would put him in a match if he was seriously injured. Of course a 4 way match should be pretty easy on him.

Kinda wish it was an elimination 4 way.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Wonder what Chris Jericho will be doing at Fatal Four Way?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> What the fuck happened to Orton's reaction?


It was a Cena audience tonight


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

because the matt owned him and the people dotn pop for losers lol people change minds like in a second


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Lame ass show tonight following a lame PPV. And here I was thinking the draft made RAW look like it could be good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd say it's a one week thing for Orton's reaction, although I don't think it was bad as everyone makes it seem. Plus he got a big pop when Hart mentioned his name in the beginning of the show.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

nocturnalg said:


> Disappointed but expected. Jericho did look strong and in control most of the match. I just wish Cena could take the pin, and sell the injures from his war more. I mean he just got fucking code breakered FOUR Seconds ago and he was injured by Batista last night getting powerslammed through a table, yet he is standing like NOTHING happened. Come on at least hold the back of your head or something dude.


I don't know whats worse, Cena not selling his injuries or Cole/Lawler constantly mentioning that he 's injured.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope they play up that "If John Cena is champion"

I would LOVE this match if it was Jericho-Sheamus-Orton-Edge.... but Sheamus would kinda stick out like a sore thumb in the feud


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Wonder what Chris Jericho will be doing at Fatal Four Way?


Hart Dynasty vs Miz/Jericho for the titles.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet right now, for the dark match bit, Cena is hitting the FU on Sheamus while Randy hits the RKO on Edge.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

VRsick said:


> o look, a title match with these people again


A Fatal 4 Way and you are complaining that 4 of the top draws in the company are in it?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hart Dynasty vs Miz/Jericho for the titles.


Again? I have a feeling two other tag team could be added. Hence the beatdown earlier.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Panther said:


> Edge wins.
> 
> John Cena(c)vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs Edge for the WWE Championship.
> 
> Should be good. Cena shouldn't retain though.


If Edge hadn't turned heel I'd be inclined to agree but since he has, and with Orton presumably not at 100%, I think Cena should hang onto the title untill SummerSlam. Until Smackdown manages to establish it's champion as a star who can generate PPV buys, Raw needs to be able to do so and Cena is the safest pair of hands available.



dawgs101 said:


> A Fatal 4 Way and you are complaining that 4 of the top draws in the company are in it?


Sheamus a top draw? I'm no hater but that's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

lol i can't believe the fans are so fickle. No wonder vince shoves people down their throats.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> A Fatal 4 Way and you are complaining that 4 of the top draws in the company are in it?


Shaemus draws???


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmm the only good part of this show was Maryse and the Hart dynasty. Such a shame this show had so much potential.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Wonder what Chris Jericho will be doing at Fatal Four Way?


Making R-Truth and the US title look important, perhaps? He's brought two other other forgotten championships some fleeting shred of credibility of late, may as well make it a hat-trick.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

That match was terrible and to be quite honest, I have not been enjoying Edge's work since he has returned. It's been pretty awful in most of the matches he's been involved in...the same with his promos. Seriously, step your game up Edge.

Anyway, the spots were very sloppy in this triple threat as well and it wasn't just Edge. You could tell it was veterans in the ring by some of the innovative spots they attempted but the execution was awful. It looked very fake, slow, and just overall bad. The camera work didn't help at all...The production crew made it blatantly obvious that Jericho was kicking air and not Cena's head. Or that Edge was gently hugging Cena and not tackling the crap out of him.

Edit: Even when Jericho took the first spear in the corner it looked really bad. Then he got up a few seconds later and basically no sold the spear which was like a WTF. Perhaps the announcers were supposed to put over the the spear didn't get full impact? Instead they talked about how Jericho tweaked his knee which got me really worried () for a second.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh yea, and morrison is being demoted to superstars until he changes his gimmick....maybe cut that generic hair of his.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Again? I have a feeling two other tag team could be added. Hence the beatdown earlier.


Oh. Right. I tend to forgot we somewhat have a division.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> That match was terrible and to be quite honest, I have not been enjoying Edge's work since he has returned. It's been pretty awful in most of the matches he's been involved in...the same with his promos. Seriously, step your game up Edge.
> 
> Anyway, the spots were very sloppy in this triple threat as well and it wasn't just Edge. You could tell it was veterans in the ring by some of the innovative spots they attempted but the execution was awful. It looked very fake, slow, and just overall bad. The camera work didn't help at all...The production crew made it blatantly obvious that Jericho was kicking air and not Cena's head. Or that Edge was gently hugging Cena and not tackling the crap out of him.


They're going to be very protective of Cena for the time being. Orton can't be right yet and Triple H is still out. Cena's the only top face who's definitely fit so they can't risk him getting injured and if that means fake looking matches so be it.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh. Right. I tend to forgot we somewhat have a division.


 I think that's why they randomly beatdown The Hart Dynasty because bookers we're like "uhh what's all these wrestlers going to do at Fatal Four Way!?"


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Raw was ok. Not great, just ok, down the middle :gun:


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Seriously what hope is there for the Raw main event scene after F4W. Orton/Cena, Cena/Edge, Cena/Sheamus etc all been exhausted. WWE gonna get found out this year for not building guys, no DX main eventing around the fall to whore to death either.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> They're going to be very protective of Cena for the time being. Orton can't be right yet and Triple H is still out. Cena's the only top face who's definitely fit so they can't risk him getting injured and if that means fake looking matches so be it.






Inertia said:


> Seriously what hope is there for the Raw main event scene after F4W. Orton/Cena, Cena/Edge, Cena/Sheamus etc all been exhausted. WWE gonna get found out this year for not building guys, no DX main eventing around the fall to whore to death either.


Yep. I hope Orton getting some of what of an injury (even minor) scared the living crap out of WWE. They haven't made a new superstar in 5 years, with the exception of CM Punk and Jeff Hardy (Gone). I hope they fucking get their act together or else we will have some either very bad, very stale or very random main event scene coming soon to PPVs near you.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

One guy doesn't get injured, and his name is Christian. >>


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Yep. I hope Orton getting some of what of an injury (even minor) scared the living crap out of WWE. They haven't made a new superstar in 5 years, with the exception of CM Punk and Jeff Hardy (Gone). I hope they fucking get their act together or else we will have some either very bad, very stale or very random main event scene coming soon to PPVs near you.


I have to agree with you. They should have been building new stars 4-5 years ago. The only stars, as you said, that they've made were Punk and Jeff. With Hardy gone and Punk's momentum always shifting, they are finding themselves in a hole.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

nocturnalg said:


> we will have some either very bad, very stale or very random main event scene coming soon to PPVs near you.


It's already come to pass

HIAC PPV: Three Cell matche sin ONE night....OVERKILL

TLC PPV: Ugh a chair match? a tables match that ended in confusion, a ladder match where a guy got cut and the match was stopped. Why didn't Shelton just climb up the damn ladder while Christian was being "cleaned up" in a match where the only way to stop the match is someone taking the belt down or both....BOTH wrestlers are unable to continue. 

EC PPV: Onl;y 2 matches annouced with most of the top roster in those two matches. Only to have it capped off with a bunch of awful filler matches

Next up Fatal Four Way & after that MITB PPV. :no::no:

I think were already here, the wuestion is have we hit rock bottom and new stars will finally get built....the RIGHT way (aka not SHEAMUS) or can the E reach new lows when it come to creating new ME stars?

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> Yep. I hope Orton getting some of what of an injury (even minor) scared the living crap out of WWE. They haven't made a new superstar in 5 years, with the exception of CM Punk and Jeff Hardy (Gone). I hope they fucking get their act together or else we will have some either very bad, very stale or very random main event scene coming soon to PPVs near you.


Didnt they just make Sheamus and Swagger main eventers?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> One guy doesn't get injured, and his name is Christian. >>


Never heard of him.

Not me, the creative.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

raw-monster said:


> Didnt they just make Sheamus and Swagger main eventers?


 What has happened to my beloved WWE. Billy Gunn would probably be a 10 time champ by now if he had stuck around.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

So I'm confused. What's the point of the whole guest host thing now? With Bret as the GM, what is the point of the shitty guest host? To promote their shitty shit? Fuck that. End it already.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Not a bad Raw. I'll state what I liked first. 

- Ted Dibiase trying to buy a glass eye for some reason. I marked. 

-R-Truth winning the US title. He's a decent mic worker and good in the ring, although his finisher is weak looking. I swear it used to be a signature move of his that got promoted. 

-The random tag team (Usos?) showing up and taking on the Hart Dynasty. It was unexpected. *Edit*: I forgot to mention that the one guy falling off of the ropes and the audience laughing at him was the second best moment of the night. He must have been nervous. 

-Randy Orton showing up with his shoulder still intact. I just hope the mat doesn't work him over again. 

What I didn't like. 

- The divas match as usual. Sloppy and awkward. 

- A hilariously bad spear from Edge when Cena had Jericho up for the attitude adjustment.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

raw-monster said:


> Didnt they just make Sheamus and Swagger main eventers?


I said *create(build) stars* and I described the very thing you brought up in my post under "very random or very bad". Where they just randomly throw the title on people without build up. I'd certainly be more accepting of Sheamus as a maineventer (I think he has the skills to cut it.) if it wasn't so random. Just came out of no where, who the fuck goes from beating Chavo/Jerry Lawler to being champion?

Could you see Swagger or Sheamus maineventing Wrestlemania today?

That's not creating stars at all. What they did with Jeff Hardy in '08 was building a star, it took a long time and once he finally achieved it he was cemented for life. What they are doing now is rotating the same old stale superstars (Cena/Batista/HHH/Orton/Edge) playing hot potato with the belt and occasionally throwing a batch of WTF in the mix (Sheamus).

Seriously cementing a superstar takes time which is why they should've been doing it over these past 5 years. Now that people are getting injured they are forced to rush the process which just doesn't work effectively.

We need more superstars like Jericho (Or even Punk) who can sway between maineventing Wrestlemania, winning the tag titles and losing the I.C titles with *believable ease*. Instead we have mid cards who will NEVER be built up to credibly hold the title, and maineventers who can't seem to get out of the spot light for a second...let alone, drop down the card.

It's all because WWE dug themselves into this ditch. They'll make it through, but we as fans have got a rough couple years ahead of us.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

wwe had carlito, MVP, and benjamin but they had to be gay and not build any of them up properly. Instead they thought it was cute to punish them instead whenever they did any little thing wrong.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> wwe had carlito, MVP, and benjamin but they had to be gay and not build any of them up properly. Instead they thought it was cute to punish them instead whenever they did any little thing wrong.


Benjamin hole career can be described as a flop

Carlito had issues [issue that should of been let go by both party's but issues none the less]

And MVP well lets face it an Ex con with a heat condition was never gonna be world champ


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

perro said:


> Benjamin hole career can be described as a flop
> 
> Carlito had issues [issue that should of been let go by both party's but issues none the less]
> 
> And MVP well lets face it an Ex con with a heat condition was never gonna be world champ


Benjamin as a flop is WWE's fault. They thought the solution to getting him over was making him a heel with his mommy. And he was still jobbing then. Remember when he was over in 2004-2005? If WWE kept that booking up he could have been big things. 

Carlito was lazy. No comment, but he had the tools.

I don't know what you mean about MVP. So he's an Ex Con...so was Booker T. And what heat condition does MVP have?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont care who it is but somebody has gotta take that title off of cena. he is so god damn boring and stale. He has the same promos every week and he cant sell at all which really pisses me off.

As far as who could take it off him . I really dont know at this point. Batista is gone. Triple h is out and besides weve been there done that with him . Orton isnt healthy right now and also needs some more time to cement his face turn. sheamus bores me to death . Edge as much as it pains me to say it just doesnt look right in the ring ...maybe he isnt fully healed yet. 

I really dont know who to put the title on right now. The best option right now would be jericho. The real best option is for wwe to take a chance on somebody who is over and fresh and put the title on either christian or miz as they are much more legitimate champions then sheamus or swagger right now. 

On a side note, wwe realy needs to build up guys the right way like they did with edge , jeff hardy . It takes time to build up guys and not to just throw the belt on somebody when theyre nowhere close to being built up enough. Maybe the wwe just doesnt know anymore how to build up stars...they need to pick like 5 guys now and decide over the next 2 years who theyre going to build up through the mid card to main eventers . 

This way when these guys whoever they are reach main event level it will be believable and not just thrown on to somebody who isnt deserving like they did with sheamus and swagger..


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you guys forgetting that the MITB PPV is after F4W? We'll see a new star..


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> Benjamin as a flop is WWE's fault. They thought the solution to getting him over was making him a heel with his mommy. And he was still jobbing then. Remember when he was over in 2004-2005? If WWE kept that booking up he could have been big things.
> 
> Carlito was lazy. No comment, but he had the tools.
> 
> I don't know what you mean about MVP. So he's an Ex Con...so was Booker T. And what heat condition does MVP have?


He meant *heart* condition. He was diganosed with Wolff-Parkinson-White_syndrome in 2007.


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> Benjamin as a flop is WWE's fault. They thought the solution to getting him over was making him a heel with his mommy. And he was still jobbing then. Remember when he was over in 2004-2005? If WWE kept that booking up he could have been big things.
> 
> Carlito was lazy. No comment, but he had the tools.
> 
> I don't know what you mean about MVP. So he's an Ex Con...so was Booker T. And what heat condition does MVP have?



the whole ex con has never worked against MVP, heck WWE even loves the fact that he was an ex con and they always mention how he changed his life around. they even use it to teach kids on what NOT to do.

problem with mvp is that.......he is so fucking boring to watch!his promo skills are good and his in ring ability is ok as well. its just that he has never put on a good match, he hasnt put on a horrible match like the Khalis and the snitsky' of the WWE but he is not fun to watch. he should work on adding to his move list


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> Benjamin as a flop is WWE's fault. They thought the solution to getting him over was making him a heel with his mommy. And he was still jobbing then. Remember when he was over in 2004-2005? If WWE kept that booking up he could have been big things.


he was mid card over it wasn't gonna last, and it didn't, he dose not have main event level charisma, and he couldn't even find a substitute for it like Benoit could



> Carlito was lazy. No comment, but he had the tools.


Lazy people should not be any where near the main event sorry


> I don't know what you mean about MVP. So he's an Ex Con...so was Booker T. And what heat condition does MVP have?


 MVP spent nearly 10 years in prison for armed robbery and Kidnapping, Booker t spent 9 months for robbing a Wendy's theirs a difference

MVP cant go on tours to certain countries not some thing you want for main evneter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolff-Parkinson-White_syndrome his heart conditon


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> GET THE REF AND GLOVES.
> AND THOSE OTHER TWO GUYS THAT COME OUT!!!
> Cena is bleeding.


Cena is HUMAN?!


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think people are over doing it a bit talking about WWE not building any stars. Regardless of if you like the way it's been done Sheamus is over and he's viewed as a credible challenger by the non-internet fans. Same things happening with Swagger now over on SD!

Look at the US Title match tonight. R-Truth and Miz are both stars. They both get great reactions wherever they go. I don't like R-Truth at all but he is so over right now I don't think anyone could really complain if they gave him a little main event run. Same goes for the Miz, if they pulled the trigger then he's over enough to feud with Cena/Orton/HHH.

People also seem to be ignoring the point that the two top guys on RAW have still got years left in them, Cena is only 33 and Orton is only 30. Aslong as they stay healthy they could both be around for another 10 years easily.

They also have guys like John Morrison and Kofi Kingston, guys who they've put the work in with over the last couple years. A quick little 2 month push and both of those could be seen as credible main eventers.

The situation is really nowhere near as bad as some make it out to be.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

perro said:


> robbing a Wendy's theirs a difference


Eh tell that to the people who were robbed and killed at a Wendies around my way. The robber got the death penalty :no:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wendy's_massacre





(Yeah I know what you mean't just reminded me of this that happened around my way)



Anyway I agree MVP despite being very talented, can never break the glass ceiling in WWE. They can't really market the guy internationally when he is banned from pretty much ever leaving the U.S. It would be possible for him to be champion and they could put in the effort to pull it off but I'd imagine it's more effort than the WWE is willing to invest in. Keep in mind Booker T was already a big name before being picked up by the WWE.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> I think people are over doing it a bit talking about WWE not building any stars. Regardless of if you like the way it's been done Sheamus is over and he's viewed as a credible challenger by the non-internet fans. Same things happening with Swagger now over on SD!
> 
> Look at the US Title match tonight. R-Truth and Miz are both stars. They both get great reactions wherever they go. I don't like R-Truth at all but he is so over right now I don't think anyone could really complain if they gave him a little main event run. Same goes for the Miz, if they pulled the trigger then he's over enough to feud with Cena/Orton/HHH.
> 
> ...


not unless he changes up his look.

Aside from being botchy Kofi is almost ready for a world title run. Same with Miz.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm re-watching Raw as I'm a little bored. I'm curious, what does everyone think that Dibiase wanted to do with the eye? I'm pretty sure that if he keeps trying to buy random things, I'm going to have to mark for him.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Well.......Bret is the new GM, R-Truth is the new US champ, and Batista quit... this has been an eventful RAW, but I fell asleep through most of it... not cause it was boring, Its just been a really long day and the Canadiens loss didnt exactly brighten my mood.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought it was a decent Raw coming off of the AWFUL Over The Limit ppv. The only complaint I have about the show was the guest host segment (talent show). That was up there with some of the worst stuff in WWE history. I know it's been said a billion times before, but the guest host concept has to die. GM is good enough.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

MrWeymes said:


> I'm re-watching Raw as I'm a little bored. I'm curious, what does everyone think that Dibiase wanted to do with the eye? I'm pretty sure that if he keeps trying to buy random things, I'm going to have to mark for him.


Bragging Rights. I mean he'd be able to say I bought somebody's eyeball. I did chuckle when he said he would beat him up and take his eyeball. Sadly out of all the jokes they attempted to tell on Raw, that was the only thing that made me even smirk. And I recall him giving the "if I can't buy it, I'll beat it" line to R-Truth some other time.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

septurum said:


> I thought it was a decent Raw coming off of the AWFUL Over The Limit ppv. The only complaint I have about the show was the guest host segment (talent show). That was up there with some of the worst stuff in WWE history. I know it's been said a billion times before, but the guest host concept has to die. GM is good enough.


Raw really was pretty good, especially after the disappointing PPV last night. I am still annoyed that I bought Over the Limit. I know the Randy injury was an accident, but it really killed the momentum of the PPV...along with the constant stoppage for blood. 

It looks like they are going to try and play down the injury Randy has to his shoulder and still keep him as a presence on Raw but out of matches. I think that is definietly a smart move on the part of WWE because you can't have one of your 2 top faces (and only 2 Raw main event faces for that matter) completely out. It would have really killed Randy's momentum and the main event picture on Raw as a whole. Props to Randy for gutting it out to give the match some sort of an ending, with a double count out instead of a "no-contest".


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> Bragging Rights. I mean he'd be able to say I bought somebody's eyeball. I did chuckle when he said he would beat him up and take his eyeball. Sadly out of all the jokes they attempted to tell on Raw, that was the only thing that made me even smirk. And I recall him giving the "if I can't buy it, I'll beat it" line to R-Truth some other time.


I loved Cole's reaction to Dibiase trying to buy the eyeball. He laughs and then says, "what is going on?" I also really liked the way that Virgil kept trying to hand the guy cash. I know that Santino was supposed to be the comedy of the segment, but it didn't work that way for me anyway. 

I wasn't a wrestling fan when Dibiase's father was wrestling, so I'm liking this apparent retread of his gimmick. If he wants an eye ball, I want to know what he wants next. Perhaps a prostetic arm or leg. 

One thing I forgot to comment on was Brett Hart being the GM. I'm sorry, but I'm not the most enthused. He got his revenge on Mcmahon and even won the US title in Canada for Christ's sake. He's not the best mic worker, either. I'd take a Flair type guy over him any day.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

How hurt is Orton? It seems like WWE got good news on Orton's injury with him coming out with no sling. I just hope Orton does not get back in the ring too soon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The sling isn't really any indication given his injury. He could have been in severe pain the entire time he was on the stage but it's not going to make his injury worse not being in a sling. They wanted him to come out and look strong and intimidating. Being in a sling, he would have come up short.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

I doubt Orton will be ready to go for Fatal 4-Way. They might have Jericho take him out next week and get his spot. Then they'll set up Orton to return healthy for Summerslam to feud with Jericho.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

True...just hope his shoulder is 100% before he wrestles again.


----------



## bigworm72_99 (Jul 20, 2003)

Could just have someone trying to get over take Orton out in the mean time and try to get his spot.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

gatorca14 said:


> I doubt Orton will be ready to go for Fatal 4-Way. They might have Jericho take him out next week and get his spot. Then they'll set up Orton to return healthy for Summerslam to feud with Jericho.


I'd mark. From everything I've read it seems like Orton will be out for 2-3months. With Hart Dynasty moving on to another feud, I could see Jericho getting involved with Orton the F4W




MrWeymes said:


> I loved Cole's reaction to Dibiase trying to buy the eyeball. He laughs and then says, "what is going on?" I also really liked the way that Virgil kept trying to hand the guy cash. I know that Santino was supposed to be the comedy of the segment, but it didn't work that way for me anyway.
> 
> I wasn't a wrestling fan when Dibiase's father was wrestling, so I'm liking this apparent retread of his gimmick. If he wants an eye ball, I want to know what he wants next. Perhaps a prostetic arm or leg.
> 
> One thing I forgot to comment on was Brett Hart being the GM. I'm sorry, but I'm not the most enthused. He got his revenge on Mcmahon and even won the US title in Canada for Christ's sake. He's not the best mic worker, either. I'd take a Flair type guy over him any day.




I just posted in another thread what I thought about Bret's mic skills. He's always been pretty terrible. I really haven't been jumping for joy during any moment of his return. I really didn't want to see him cutting promos after he beat Vince at Wrestlemania. Now he's General Manager? Ugh. I'd honestly prefer Vickie Guerrero as strange as that sounds.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrWeymes said:


> I loved Cole's reaction to Dibiase trying to buy the eyeball. He laughs and then says, "what is going on?" I also really liked the way that Virgil kept trying to hand the guy cash. I know that Santino was supposed to be the comedy of the segment, but it didn't work that way for me anyway.
> 
> I wasn't a wrestling fan when Dibiase's father was wrestling, so I'm liking this apparent retread of his gimmick. If he wants an eye ball, I want to know what he wants next. Perhaps a prostetic arm or leg.
> 
> One thing I forgot to comment on was Brett Hart being the GM. I'm sorry, but I'm not the most enthused. He got his revenge on Mcmahon and even won the US title in Canada for Christ's sake. He's not the best mic worker, either. I'd take a Flair type guy over him any day.


I feel the same way. Bret was always bad on the mic. I was hoping they would bring in Abraham Washington or even someone like JBL.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Awful, awful, Raw.

Thats all. Terrible weekend for WWE, really poor PPV and Raw.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

First of all, I'm a TNA fan, but I'm also a wrestling fan.

I've been glad that TNA moved back to Thursdays as I can now watch Raw...and it's gotten a lot better. The guest host segments are much shorter and there seems to be more wrestling than usual. 

It got to the point before Wrestlemania, that I would rather watch test patterns. They seem to be doing right this time. Last year's draft ...killed them but this one brought them back.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont know if I'll be able to take Ozzy Osbourne seriously as the new GM.
Gail Kim is awesome.
Pretty good Truth/Miz match. Happy for Truth getting the title.
Skipped the skit crap.
Harts vs. job squad. New TEAM! Sweet. Shame about the crappy commentary.
They tried some cool stuff in the main event, but a lot of it was a bit sloppy. Fatal 4-Way was predictable.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

- The main event feud looks completely dull and directionless, this F4W PPV concept is already a dud. It would have made more sense to at least make it a championship scramble, just for the fact it's a little more special.
- R-Truth winning the US Title was okay, though a little build up would have been nice, not to mention The Miz's momentum is slowly dropping.
- The Uso's debut was cool, I marked a little to see what is hopefully the beginning of the re-birth of the tag-division. 
- Bret Hart as GM is extremely poor. The guy had his day at 'Mania, he then beat the fastest rising star in the WWE for the US Championship. A week later he gives that up, and is now the GM. Why? What is the point of all of this? The guy can't take a bump, is bland, boring - the only appeal he ever had was his ring-work, and what good is that to him now? Should have been JBL. Hell, I would've taken Vickie G over him. 
- Highlight of the night, Ted Dibiase trying to buy an eyeball, saving another stupid, pathetic comedy segment. This guy should be further up the card, or better yet, on Smackdown, because with this gimmick I bet they could make him a World Champ by the end of the year.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Batista in the wheelchair. :lmao

The Uso's = Win. I called that it would happen, glad it has.

Edge = Bad. He's been so below his best since coming back imo. He just looks like he has lost a step or two, which is a damn shame.

Cole/Danielson tomorrow night =


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was ok show this week, First i am glad to see Orton and hoping it isn't that serious injury since he is in now in the championship match at FFW PPV.

Batista leaving was something great & fun to watch.

The main event was good, sure i knew that Edge will win it but then this left Jericho for what ? maybe continue teaming with The Miz again after he lost to the US title to R-Truth ?

Bret Hart as New GM!! fpalm

And for god sake no more this guest host shit, it's awful.*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Awful, awful, Raw.
> 
> Thats all. Terrible weekend for WWE, really poor PPV and Raw.


Do you actually like anything? I've never acually seen you praise the product, what would you like to see?


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

I attended the show live and overall it wasent bad to me, granted the live experence is always better than watching the telvsion production imo. The Main event was actually a good match I felt Jericho, Edge, and Cena put out a great effort especially with having a PPV the night before.

Why is Everyone on here hating on Hart as the GM? To me WWE is actually trying to cater to their older fans (like me) with some of the recent short-term signings like Virgil and the Hit Man.These guys probably wont be on television through the middle/end of summer so relax.

Im glad The E brought up the Uso's/Headshrinkers 2k10 because the harts need somebody to have a long term rivalry/feud with and i don't think jerimiz was the answer for that type of storyline. On a lighter note when did Maryse get tits she is even badder now lol.

Top pops

1) Cena

2) Randy Orton

3) Undertaker (SD! commercial)

4) Bret Hart (I marked lol)

5) Edge (surprise win pop)

Top heat

1)Batista( Heel DC-Dave was truly entertaining) 

2)Shamus 

3)Dos Caras/Alberto Banderas (was a dark match but he had the whole building on fire lol)

4)Jericho

5)Edge


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

This was a really weak show except for NXT segments and Batista's promo. I didn't like any of the matches or other promos. There's no interesting feuds going on in RAW. GM was a huge dissapointment, I was fine with Bret Hart coming back and old school fans having their moment of nostalgia, but for gods sake get rid of him already.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

just saw the NXT rookies again and did otunga really say slater was boring??

really??


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> just saw the NXT rookies again and did otunga really say slater was boring??
> 
> really??


I actually kinda agree lol. Slater is the worse left to me, dude needs to revamp his gimmick or get a character change cause that 1-man rockband/rockband With out the instruments is the worst gimmick in WWE right now:no:


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Raw was relatively good again. I have to applaud the Raw Main event too, now that's what you get when you put Edge, Jericho and Cena in a match  the bad bits being the idiotic Guest Host part and Bret Hart and John Cena on the mic, one is bland as hell and the other is way too overzealous.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Any reports on John Morrison being injured?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

P.Smith said:


> Any reports on John Morrison being injured?


Not a single one. He just hasn't been used. Infact more injured people have appeared on Raw in recent weeks than a healthy John Morrison


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did David Otunga actually say "your boring in the ring" to Heath Slater.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I love you idiots who say Orton didnt get a pop when he came out at the end of the show when someone on here who was there live said he got the 2nd biggest pop of the show.LOL.You Orton haters just hear what you wanna hear.As for Kennedy,jealousy is an ugly thing isnt it?Hes just a fat bleached blonde mid carder for a promotion that more than likely will be dead by years end and then w/ all the guys in WWE who hate him(Orton,Cena,HHH)he'll have nowhere to go.Hes right,Kharma is a a b----!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

AKM-95 said:


> I attended the show live and overall it wasent bad to me, granted the live experence is always better than watching the telvsion production imo. The Main event was actually a good match I felt Jericho, Edge, and Cena put out a great effort especially with having a PPV the night before.
> 
> Why is Everyone on here hating on Hart as the GM? To me WWE is actually trying to cater to their older fans (like me) with some of the recent short-term signings like Virgil and the Hit Man.These guys probably wont be on television through the middle/end of summer so relax.
> 
> ...


Oh cool...I was wondering about the crowd reactions live cause sometimes TV does not really do it justice.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> Not a single one. He just hasn't been used. Infact more injured people have appeared on Raw in recent weeks than a healthy John Morrison


He needs to revamp his looks and character. The "shamen of sexy" shit as run its course.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Dibidasky needs a new finisher lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RKOMARK said:


> I love you idiots who say Orton didnt get a pop when he came out at the end of the show when someone on here who was there live said he got the 2nd biggest pop of the show.LOL.You Orton haters just hear what you wanna hear.As for Kennedy,jealousy is an ugly thing isnt it?Hes just a fat bleached blonde mid carder for a promotion that more than likely will be dead by years end and then w/ all the guys in WWE who hate him(Orton,Cena,HHH)he'll have nowhere to go.Hes right,Kharma is a a b----!


Mr. Anderson fat? Midcarder? I don't think so.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW,
It's always good to see the Hart Dynasty get beat up again.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Mr. Anderson fat? Midcarder? I don't think so.


untalented? Shit in ring? yes


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> I love you idiots who say Orton didnt get a pop when he came out at the end of the show when someone on here who was there live said he got the 2nd biggest pop of the show.LOL.You Orton haters just hear what you wanna hear.As for Kennedy,jealousy is an ugly thing isnt it?Hes just a fat bleached blonde mid carder for a promotion that more than likely will be dead by years end and then w/ all the guys in WWE who hate him(Orton,Cena,HHH)he'll have nowhere to go.Hes right,Kharma is a a b----!


No, they weren't haters. They just simply stating that the pop was pretty timid compared to his reactions for the past few weeks. You just took it as an attack on Orton.

Oh and Kennedy? Have you actually been watching him in TNA recently? If not I suggest you do, maybe that will change your mind.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

AKM-95 said:


> I attended the show live and overall it wasent bad to me, granted the live experence is always better than watching the telvsion production imo. The Main event was actually a good match I felt Jericho, Edge, and Cena put out a great effort especially with having a PPV the night before.
> 
> Why is Everyone on here hating on Hart as the GM? To me WWE is actually trying to cater to their older fans (like me) with some of the recent short-term signings like Virgil and the Hit Man.These guys probably wont be on television through the middle/end of summer so relax.
> 
> ...


wow getting then 3rd biggest heat of the night when no one knows you


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> Not a single one. He just hasn't been used. Infact more injured people have appeared on Raw in recent weeks than a healthy John Morrison


Well then WWE are stupid, Dibiase hasn't even got a feud at the moment it isn't rocket science.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

morrison has an ankle injury thats why he hasnt been on raw for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> morrison has an ankle injury thats why he hasnt been on raw for the past couple of weeks.


Source?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Source?


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/47817/yet-another-wwe-injury.html?p=1


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/47817/yet-another-wwe-injury.html?p=1


That sucks for Morrison...but it does explain his absence.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

No I dont watch TNA,if I wanna see a bunch of senior citizens Id go to the old folks home down the street.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

YAY! It's review time so let's get to it!

*BATISTA'S PROMO/BRET AS NEW GM OF RAW/ORTON QUALIFIES FOR FATAL 4-WAY/BATISTA QUITS.* I guess I shouldn't feel bad for Batista because as far as I can tell, he wanted out. It just still really burns me that they screwed up his feud with Cena so badly and basically castrated what could have been a very strong heel. Bret as GM? Meh. Didn't really do anything for me other than the fact that Raw has a GM which is good. Now if only there was some way to get Bret to tie his hair back and come out in something other than denim and a T-shirt. *1/5*
*SHEAMUS DEF. MARK HENRY TO QUALIFY FOR FATAL 4 WAY.* It was actually a decent match between two brawlers. *2/5*
*MARYSE W/JOHN LOVITZ BACKSTAGE/BRET, EDGE & JERICHO BACKSTAGE.* The backstage segments last week were strong and they kept it going this week too. Maryse with Lovitz didn't degenerate into a silliness like his in-ring segment did and Maryse was able to further her heel persona a little. And how are you going to top Hart, Edge & Jericho together? Simple, you can't. *5/5*
*ALICIA FOX & MARYSE DEF. EVE & GAIL KIM.* Once again, Gail Kim looked AWESOME! It's SO good to see her actually get to show off her in-ring skills. Maryse pinning Eve was a good way to add steam to their rivalry and of course seeing Alicia, WWE's _*HOTTEST*_ diva is always a plus! My only complaint about this segment is that it was way too short and the ending a little sloppy. *2/5*
*R-TRUTH DEF. MIZ TO WIN VACANT US TITLE.* Anybody count how many times Cole & Lawler used the word "prestigious" to describe the US Title? Nice try boys but last week's fiasco having Bret win it in what was basically a schmoz only to drop it a week later then have it won in a single match makes it a *WHOLE* lot less "prestigious." What about John Morrison? What about Ted DiBiase? What about Evan Bourne? Zack Ryder? None of these guys deserve a shot at the belt? The match itself started out slow then got a little more exciting at the end with all the false finishes and it was nice to see R-Truth win it but the booking of the belt just failed EPICALLY! Bret as both the GM AND US Champion would have made for some interesting storylines. I just think this was a lazy fix on the part of Creative and so I'm punishing them accordingly by awarding this segment a fat, ripe ZERO! Not even Truth winning the belt could save the day. *0/5*
*CENA'S PROMO.* His humor was WEEEEAAAAAK but he picked it up with some tough talk at the end. *1/5*
*LOVITZ'S IN-RING "TALENT SEARCH."* The backstage stuff is good but it's the in-ring segments like this that Raw needs less of. This was just atrociously bad. Even seeing Virgil take a bump couldn't save this disaster. *-1/5*
*HART DYNASTY DEF. REGAL & KOZLOV/MYSTERY TAG TEAM AMBUSH.* In retrospect, WWE didn't do the Harts any favors with this segment. First, the match was a throw away and then the tag champs are laid out by an ambush that takes all of two seconds (minus the time their assailants spent perched on the top turnbuckles looking at each other). I would not be surprised if their new adversaries receive the louder ovations, at least initially because I don't think Smith & Kidd have done anything to really endear themselves to the fans. It's more their association with Bret that has gotten them over thus far. Hopefully a feud with this new team can change that. Speaking of the new team, this segment gets one point for at least giving us something to look forward to. *1/5*
*NXT ROOKIES INTERVIEWED BACKSTAGE/ REPLAY OF COLE & BRYAN ALTERCATION/ EDGE & JERICHO BACKSTAGE.* You wouldn't think that the weakest part of this segment would be a diatribe between Edge & Jericho but it was. I didn't subtract from what NXT brought because the rookies as well as Cole all brought their "A+" game! I'm more excited to see tonight's show than I am next week's Raw! *5/5*
*EDGE DEF. CENA & JERICHO TO QUALIFY FOR FATAL 4 WAY.* What I thought was going to be another pedestrian 3-way turned out to be DAMN good! The spear by Edge while Cena had Jericho in the AA and Jericho's Walls on Cena while he had Edge in the STF were both great spots. The finish was a little predictable but well-executed. *4/5*

I think overall this week's Raw was better than last. The bad was still VERY bad but they continue to prove my theory that investing in the Divas is very much worthwhile and the addition of better talkers through the draft like Jericho and Edge has helped the backstage segments.

*FINAL SCORE: 2/5*

Raw can't seem to advance beyond this number. It's their own fault though, booking HORRIBLE segments like Lovitz's ricockulous talent search, the disaster with the US Title and of course, the wasting of Batista. The good segments were VERY strong and could have brought the overall rating up considerably. But it's a two-hour show and unfortunately, the good doesn't erase the memory of the bad. Better luck next time!


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

CC91 said:


> wow getting then 3rd biggest heat of the night when no one knows you


It was kinda funny cause the fans just started to boo him as soon as he appeared on stage. But i give him props for capitalizing on it though cause he cut a 5-min promo on Americans in general which of-course got the whole building hot.




Jerichaholic4life said:


> No, they weren't haters. They just simply stating that the pop was pretty timid compared to his reactions for the past few weeks.


To be fair Toledo gave a gigantic-pop for cena and gave every one else moderately-high pop. Not to say that Orton's pop was as big as SCSA in 98 or anything but they gave him more than just the average pop every one else was getting.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Mediocre RAW, but I enjoyed some parts. Some of the spots in the Edge/Cena/Jericho match had potential, but they were botched. I enjoyed that match anyhow.

Bre Hart being guest host was not surprising.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> No I dont watch TNA,if I wanna see a bunch of senior citizens Id go to the old folks home down the street.


So then how did you come to the conclusion that Anderson was a fat midcarder if you hadn't even watched his recent work?


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

RAW was alright. The only thing I could class as awful was the Talent Contest segment. The trouble is, 
I just don't find the show that exciting at the minute whatever happens. I think that has a lot to do with the fact that outside of Cena, Edge, Jericho and Orton, RAW is extremely bland at the minute. Shawn Michaels being on the show helped it a lot and no matter what people say, I think it is the same for HHH.

Anyway, as for the show itself, I enjoyed the opening segment with Batista and Bret Hart and the main event with Edge/Jericho/Cena, aswell as the fact abnd R-Truth is extremely over so the US Title is perfect for him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rewatching Raw for the third time. Two things so far I have again noticed.

Batista's promo was amazing. Crazy Dave > Crazy Flair

Sheamus' music is probably only matched by McIntyre. I fucking love them both, especially Sheamus'. It's pure amazing. In the ring, he's also improving. His improvement, as far as I can see, has been rapid and it all started at Wrestlemania imo. All credit to the guy.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> Rewatching Raw for the third time. Two things so far I have again noticed.
> 
> Batista's promo was amazing. Crazy Dave > Crazy Flair
> 
> Sheamus' music is probably only matched by McIntyre. I fucking love them both, especially Sheamus'. It's pure amazing. In the ring, he's also improving. His improvement, as far as I can see, has been rapid and it all started at Wrestlemania imo. All credit to the guy.


It's hard enough to watch ONCE! THREE TIMES???!!!! 

I agree about Batista but it appears he's gone so unfortunately there's not much hope in seeing anymore of Crazy Dave unless it's in TNA.

I personally think Sheamus' improvement began when he first challenged Cena prior to TLC in December.


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

woooooooooooowwwwwwww way to sell that iron man match Cena! Not even a slight limp! Man he heals fast!


----------



## tommyboy118 (May 28, 2010)

evan bourne deserves a decent crack


----------

